# MISSING/STOLEN PIEBALD GYPSY COB.



## Tinseltoes (5 May 2012)

My gypsy cob has gone missing from Resolven area,nr Neath. Last seen in the fields next to theirs but I got a phone call at 12.00 lunchtime today saying he was in the fields and when I went up there,there was NO sign of him and my daughter and I looked everywhere.Then my friend came up and we walked ALL the neighbouring fields and there was still no sign of him anywhere.Have contacted the police and now waiting for them to contact me.Have put him as lost on NED and on my Facebook as lost.
Its not like him to be seperated from his friend.






















Forgot to add he IS microchipped.


----------



## Joeb21 (5 May 2012)

Do you have a FB link ? so i can post on my FB wall and share !


----------



## Bluepegasus2802 (5 May 2012)

I really hope you find him quickly


----------



## showaddy1 (5 May 2012)

I know in our area (southWales) if the horse is reported to the police, then the police would then contact the animal warden who would scan the horse and get your details.
So, hopefully he has just wandered into a nearby field and is blissfully unaware he is causing you so much worry.
Fingers crossed for you, post a FB link so I can share


----------



## Waterborn (5 May 2012)

FB Link ? Hope you find him soon


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 May 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/
Hope it works.
He was last seen yesterday lunchtime in the other fields.The little pony was caught yesterday but Flash wasnt there with her.I am hoping he got into the forestry (they have wardens).
He is hard to catch and its strange hes nowhere to be seen. Im worried sick and havent stopped crying.
Wondered maybe someone tried to get him and they had the gate open to the forestry and he took off past them,I really don't know.


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 May 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			I know in our area (southWales) if the horse is reported to the police, then the police would then contact the animal warden who would scan the horse and get your details.
So, hopefully he has just wandered into a nearby field and is blissfully unaware he is causing you so much worry.
Fingers crossed for you, post a FB link so I can share
		
Click to expand...

Sadly hes NOT in the nearby fields.Been looking since 12.30 lunchtime till 5.30pm and just went back up there and still nothing.Last seen lunchtime yesterday.Weird as he wasnt with my section  A.
Im in south wales.


----------



## Waterborn (5 May 2012)

Sorry, FB link just goes to FB main website. Do you have a direct link ?


----------



## showaddy1 (5 May 2012)

post on horses swap or sale swansea.....


----------



## PeterNatt (5 May 2012)

Get an incident/crime number from the police and report to www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk. so that they can advise all their contacts.
Does he have a freezemark or microchip and if so what is the freezemark and microchip(s) numbers?


----------



## stormhorse (6 May 2012)

as soon as you have a crime ref no please get him on stolen horse register http://www.stolenhorseregister.com/

have you spoken to Horsewatch?


----------



## rockysmum (6 May 2012)

Hugs, its everyones worse nightmare.

Have you check ditches, holes etc.  If he has slipped into something you might not see him unless you are quite close.

Hope you get news soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

See if this link works for FB.

http://facebook.com/poohbear1959


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			post on horses swap or sale swansea.....
		
Click to expand...

Hi do you have a link for this please?

Appreciate everyones help.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

Just phoned police back and it has been assigned to a officer,the lady gave me a number which will be the crime reference number after investigation.

It is: 62120144433. Can I give this too horsewatch as at present its just a ref number?


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

PeterNatt said:



			Get an incident/crime number from the police and report to www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk. so that they can advise all their contacts.
Does he have a freezemark or microchip and if so what is the freezemark and microchip(s) numbers?
		
Click to expand...

I have sent them a email,not sure if it was the right address as it was the only one on there.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 May 2012)

repeating PNs comment, does this horse have a freezemark or microchip and what are the numbers??......


----------



## Joeb21 (6 May 2012)

rockysmum said:



			Hugs, its everyones worse nightmare.

Have you check ditches, holes etc.  If he has slipped into something you might not see him unless you are quite close.

Hope you get news soon.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe worth getting together with the locals and re-check , just in case he has fallen in to a ditch?


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

I have tried filling form out on SHR but its not working grrrrrrr keeps saying I need to add email and my address,which are already filled out.So I sent farmkey a email.
He is ONLY microchipped.Will post microchip number if required. Im worried sick as its not like him at all.Poor pony she is alone in the field.Strange thing is she isnt calling him.Usually they are together like paste.


----------



## mountainview22 (6 May 2012)

How close to the forestree are you? what is the name of the forest?

either you can do it or pm me your number and I'll phone forest tree commission and see if we could get access for a look around for him. my 4x4 is able to drive through rough terrain. Just an idea.

If you want some more man power in searching give me a shout, I back onto abberbaiden/Maesteg/portalbort forest and don't mind sparing a few hours.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

Joeb21 said:



			Maybe worth getting together with the locals and re-check , just in case he has fallen in to a ditch?
		
Click to expand...

A local man who knows the horse,he was scouring the fields last night with his dog.He said the only place he hadnt been was in the boggy field to look but he was going there.Flash is a lump of a horse.My friend and I walked all the fence lines,even thru gates that were closed and were looking for horse  prints.No sign of him anywhere.Beginning to wonder if some teens/youths (had problems before with them letting the horse and pony out) opened the gate and let him into the forestry,really dont know but I am really worried as he is my baby (as dull as it sounds).
The only ditches are the ones by their own field and when ever they have previously  escaped into the other fields they have never wandered off. Did go to the boggy field and there were NO prints whatsoever going in there.The pony and cob were seen at lunchtime on the 4th may and pony was caught (not sure when tho)  and put in closed drive till I arrived lunchtime yesterday after getting a phone call.He couldnt catch Flash so left him there but he did say when he caught pony,that  Flash was nowhere around.I dont understand how he took off without pony as he and her are best friends and are always together.Seems weird. Shes not calling him either which I find stange.There was no fresh horse poo in any of the adjacent fields either.Odd!


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			How close to the forestree are you? what is the name of the forest?

either you can do it or pm me your number and I'll phone forest tree commission and see if we could get access for a look around for him. my 4x4 is able to drive through rough terrain. Just an idea.

If you want some more man power in searching give me a shout, I back onto abberbaiden/Maesteg/portalbort forest and don't mind sparing a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

Ive pmd you.Appreciate your help.
The forestry is pretty near the fields they escaped into but not sure how he would of got into there unless someone deliberatly opened the gate which is usually kept closed so Im told.


----------



## Joeb21 (6 May 2012)

Is this horse missing or not?


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

Yes he is still missing.Been looking again,still no sign.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Yes he is still missing.Been looking again,still no sign.
		
Click to expand...


Obviously hes missing and the police have given me a crime reference number.He is nowhere to be seen tho.
Still missing.


----------



## Joeb21 (6 May 2012)

The only reason as to why i asked as you stated on FB that it was a joke ? Your words quote "  im only joking hahaha idiots "


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

Joeb21 said:



			The only reason as to why i asked as you stated on FB that it was a joke ? Your words quote "  im only joking hahaha idiots "
		
Click to expand...

No that was NOT me as Ive been out all day yesterday and today looking for him. That was my daughter,she is 14.(Ive changed my FB password now.)
**** ITS NOT A JOKE.**** I just cant understand where he has gone too!!! Now Im baffled.
Police gave me a crime reference number. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 May 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			How close to the forestree are you? what is the name of the forest?

either you can do it or pm me your number and I'll phone forest tree commission and see if we could get access for a look around for him. my 4x4 is able to drive through rough terrain. Just an idea.

If you want some more man power in searching give me a shout, I back onto abberbaiden/Maesteg/portalbort forest and don't mind sparing a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much Jamie for helping me today,""" its really appreciated.""" wish we had found him. Will have to keep searching.
Do you think hes up with those cows we saw or maybe hes gone up the mountain further?


----------



## mountainview22 (6 May 2012)

I hate to say it, but I think the farmer needs a word.

He is ex directory, could you give him a knock tomorrow? I've shown a few the halter found and described the banking and so far everyone is thinking along my lines, sorry.


----------



## Cedars (7 May 2012)

What you do you mean about the farmer, moutainview22? And why would your daughter say it was a joke??????


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 May 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			I hate to say it, but I think the farmer needs a word.

He is ex directory, could you give him a knock tomorrow? I've shown a few the halter found and described the banking and so far everyone is thinking along my lines, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is he doesnt live there,but when I see him passing I will ask him if hes seen Flash.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 May 2012)

Cedars said:



			What you do you mean about the farmer, moutainview22? And why would your daughter say it was a joke??????
		
Click to expand...

My daughter is going to be sooooooo grounded when she comes back from her friends. I will let Jamie explain about the farmer.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 May 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			I hate to say it, but I think the farmer needs a word.

He is ex directory, could you give him a knock tomorrow? I've shown a few the halter found and described the banking and so far everyone is thinking along my lines, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I will see if I can get you the phone number off Steve (farmer up top) and i'll text it too you.


----------



## russianhorse (7 May 2012)

Any luck yet??

Also, did you find his headcollar somewhere???


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 May 2012)

russianhorse said:



			Any luck yet??

Also, did you find his headcollar somewhere???
		
Click to expand...

No he wasnt wearing a headcollar,no sign of him yet.Still looking.The farmer is going to go around on his quad bike later,so hopefully he might see him. Flash hates quad bikes. I just hope hes ok. Worried sick and Im stressing out now.he is my baby,dull as it sounds.He could be anywhere as all the fields go into one and other.Might be up the mountain or in the forestry. Just put ad in paper online etc.Going to put ad in local tack shop.Phone farrier and vet.
NED and microchip company informed and posted as missing.Horsewatch south wales,listed as missing,on a local website for missing pets,listed as missing.On here and FB. Other missing horse group on FB. Will keep you posted. Have crime ref number now.


----------



## Cedars (7 May 2012)

If YOU posted about the farmer, you might have more of a chance of triggering someone's memory or whatever...

This doesn't add up.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 May 2012)

Cedars said:



			If YOU posted about the farmer, you might have more of a chance of triggering someone's memory or whatever...

This doesn't add up.
		
Click to expand...

I did talk to farmer and nothing as yet.Will keep you posted.Im so worried.Havent eaten today or yesterday,well not properly.Worrying where on earth he is,is he ok? I want him home.
If worst comes to worst and something did happen to him I want to know so then i'd have closure.It horrible not knowing where he is.Things going through your mind thinking is he alive or stranded and cant find his way home.


----------



## lhotse (7 May 2012)

Just a thought, it might be worth getting in touch with the Brecon MRT, they are experts in searching these sorts of areas, although they all work so it might have to wait until the weekend. They normally do training exercises on weekends, and they might be able to help you search a wider area. Just looked at the area on google maps, it's a pretty large area to search on your own. Might be worth taking the pony into the forest with you, if she calls out, he might just answer.


----------



## Joeb21 (7 May 2012)

lhotse said:



			Just a thought, it might be worth getting in touch with the Brecon MRT, they are experts in searching these sorts of areas, although they all work so it might have to wait until the weekend. They normally do training exercises on weekends, and they might be able to help you search a wider area. Just looked at the area on google maps, it's a pretty large area to search on your own. Might be worth taking the pony into the forest with you, if she calls out, he might just answer.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good point !!Take the pony with you, worth a try.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 May 2012)

lhotse said:



			Just a thought, it might be worth getting in touch with the Brecon MRT, they are experts in searching these sorts of areas, although they all work so it might have to wait until the weekend. They normally do training exercises on weekends, and they might be able to help you search a wider area. Just looked at the area on google maps, it's a pretty large area to search on your own. Might be worth taking the pony into the forest with you, if she calls out, he might just answer.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea.She was calling him tonight and it brought tears to my eyes.might take the 
section A for a walk thru the forestry tomorrow.She will call him.
Your right it is a huge area,goes for miles and miles and miles.

Had to fix the fences again today as pony got into the field again,think shes looking for him and she wants the other farmers sheep as company.Both Flash and Ffion have been together since sept 2005 and theres no other horses in their field and shes now on her own. He is also listed on here
.http://neathporttalbot.olx.co.uk/
Will let you know if I have any news.


----------



## OWLIE185 (9 May 2012)

Is there an update on this lost/stolen horse?
If the horse has not been found may I suggest you ask the local gliding/flying club if any of their members would be able to assist in the search of this lost horse with their gliders/fixed wing planes or helicopters.
Also get the gate replaced with a kissing gate so that it will allow walkers through but not animals.  (Available from a company called Centrewire).
Could any hoofprints be seen on the ground on the other side of the gate?


----------



## russianhorse (10 May 2012)

Any news???


----------



## Hells Bells (10 May 2012)

Hope you have had some good news OP.


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 May 2012)

Hi sorry not been in am having comp problems so having to use libarary.
Still no sign of my boy yet. He is plastered all over fb and others such as NED,horsewatch.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Hells Bells (11 May 2012)

I have everything crossed for you, and hope he comes back to you safe and sound very soon.


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (11 May 2012)

I've messaged you on FB, I also live in Resolven and always walk the dog up in the forestry so if I see any signs I'll let you know.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 May 2012)

BillyBob-Sleigh said:



			I've messaged you on FB, I also live in Resolven and always walk the dog up in the forestry so if I see any signs I'll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant.I thought maybe he might of wondered up by Gwyn gwillym farm but nope,they havent seen him. Have been up as far as I can but nothing. If I had a horse to ride Id go up the mountain.

Still no sign of him.Did get a phone call from Ireland saying something about horse being in country down in a field between a carpark and busy traffic? Gave the number to the police but when they phoned him he didnt know anything about it and no clue who used his phone.Hoax call grrrrrrrrrrrr

Thanks everyone,


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 May 2012)

He is NOW on the stolen horse register.
Still no sign of "Flash" here are his details.Very concerned now.
He has spots on one side of his body around one of the patches. He also has a mark on his blaze.Hes got white eyelashes on the one side and black on the other.Has a black and white mane and some feather.He also has a cresent shape mark on side of head. Pictures to follow of all his markings.
Suffers from mites on the left back feather only.Loves rubbing his head,etc.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (18 May 2012)

You must be so worried, I wish I lived closer and was able to help you to search. Would there be any way to get a bunch of local riders together at the weekend to comb the area? Although I'm sure you've thought of that already. Were there no clues..tyretracks or hoofprints?


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 May 2012)

gala said:



			You must be so worried, I wish I lived closer and was able to help you to search. Would there be any way to get a bunch of local riders together at the weekend to comb the area? Although I'm sure you've thought of that already. Were there no clues..tyretracks or hoofprints?
		
Click to expand...

Saw hoof prints in the fields.Funny thing is that the section A and him have ALWAYS been together all their lives and its weird that she didnt follow him.






I am very worried as he doesnt like men and I find it strange hes just gone into thin air.


----------



## Mrs Claus (18 May 2012)

good luck finding him would the police be aloud to check your fields and the forest?

p.s do you have Flash face book page?


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 May 2012)

Mrs Claus said:



			good luck finding him would the police be aloud to check your fields and the forest?

p.s do you have Flash face book page?
		
Click to expand...

Have checked the fields next to the one they are kept in and no sign of him. Friend looking in forestry.Have told forestry and they dont seem bothered.
Here is a link on FB.

http://facebook.com/poohbear1959


----------



## ghostie (18 May 2012)

Have you called all the vets within a decent radius? A lot of vets keep a register of missing animals in case they are called in to treat a stray, and some will let you put a post up in their waiting room.

Also try contacting local doggy groups like puppy training clubs, agility clubs, dog walking clubs and professional dog walkers - if he's in the forest or on the mountain dog walkers are your best bet of spotting him, and he's very distinctive so it shouldn't be too hard to see it's him!

Good luck.


----------



## galaxy (18 May 2012)

It is wickham fair near Southampton on Monday. I will
share the fb link with a local
Fb group


----------



## wipeout (18 May 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			If I had a horse to ride Id go up the mountain,
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it must be very worrying for you that he is missing and I'm sure local riders would realise this too and be up for helping if you asked them. 
I have to say though, it would take more than a mountain to stop me looking for my horse if he was missing. 

I really hope he turns up soon. Good luck


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 May 2012)

My friend and her mates have been riding up the forestry and my other friends husband works in the forestry and the forestry commission know hes missing. He might of been stolen.Local people know my horse (everyone knows everyone else) and I know they walk up the mountain,but saying that he could of gone miles. Local farmer keeping eye open when he checks his sheep/lambs. 
Thanks everyone for your help/advice.  Will keep you posted.Heres some detailed pics of Flash!


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 May 2012)

galaxy said:



			It is wickham fair near Southampton on Monday. I will
share the fb link with a local
Fb group
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou,really appreciate it.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 May 2012)

Im so sorry you still havnt found your boy, but bear in mind if stolen someone might have changed his appearance by hogging his mane and clipping his legs. If anyone is going to  sales this is worth bearing in mind although his spots are very distinctive.

Good luck op and hope you find him soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 May 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Im so sorry you still havnt found your boy, but bear in mind if stolen someone might have changed his appearance by hogging his mane and clipping his legs. If anyone is going to  sales this is worth bearing in mind although his spots are very distinctive.

Good luck op and hope you find him soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. How could they put him thru the sales as hes chipped and passported in my name.Yes his spots are very distinctive.Easily spotted.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 May 2012)

My friend said she will look up the mountain. Hope he comes home soon.Its REALLY worrying!


----------



## Dolcé (20 May 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Thanks. How could they put him thru the sales as hes chipped and passported in my name.Yes his spots are very distinctive.Easily spotted.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly very easily!  Unfortunately the chip/passport system is only observed by responsible owners, the ones who deal in stolen horses never did and never will take any notice of the law!  You should be thinking about distributing photos to all the auctions just in case the worst has happened and he isn't just 'playing' in the forest.  I hope you find him soon, it must be a terrible worry.


----------



## rockysmum (20 May 2012)

I'm very sorry you have not found your boy.

Honestly though, I would be treating him as stolen by now.

Horses aren't stupid, they have pretty good survival insticts, mine know when we turn for home even if the dont know the route.

My boy escaped onto the moors a couple of times in the past.  Once he had done a bit of exploring he came back to his friends and home.  They are herd animals and where would he find company in the forest.

I would be putting his details to everyone as a stolen horse, markets, charities, slaughterhouses.  Cant do any harm, just in case.


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 May 2012)

rockysmum said:



			I'm very sorry you have not found your boy.

Honestly though, I would be treating him as stolen by now.

Horses aren't stupid, they have pretty good survival insticts, mine know when we turn for home even if the dont know the route.

My boy escaped onto the moors a couple of times in the past.  Once he had done a bit of exploring he came back to his friends and home.  They are herd animals and where would he find company in the forest.

I would be putting his details to everyone as a stolen horse, markets, charities, slaughterhouses.  Cant do any harm, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

He is on the STOLEN HORSE REGISTER,Also on NED,all over FB and here and in the papers online.I am going to change the status on NED as stolen.I have contacted a equine vet and will send them pics monday. I will contact potters and turners tomorrow and try to find out auctions etc. I am soooooooo worried as I know he would of come home by now and another thing he and the section A have been together all their lives and how come she didnt follow him? I find this very very weird as she stresses if he left her side.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 May 2012)

Just talked to Potters and he told me to send details,pics,microchip number and police ref number to them. He did say its very doubtful tho.


----------



## Mrs Claus (20 May 2012)

Did your friend have any luck ?  hope Potters can help


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 May 2012)

Mrs Claus said:



			Did your friend have any luck ?  hope Potters can help
		
Click to expand...

Friend must be busy as she isnt answering her phone right now. 
Potters said its unlikely hed go thru there but had me send all the info I have,microchip number,crime ref number,details of horse,pics.etc
So they seem to be really helpful.


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 May 2012)

I have emailed Brightwells auctioneers just incase my cob was to end up there. If anyone else is going to any sales,could you please keep a look out for my boy??? Thanks.


----------



## DressageCob (22 May 2012)

I'll probably be at Beeston tomorrow, so I will keep an eye out there. It's a long shot, given how far away we are, but it's worth a look.


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 May 2012)

helenalbert said:



			I'll probably be at Beeston tomorrow, so I will keep an eye out there. It's a long shot, given how far away we are, but it's worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Capriole (22 May 2012)

are there any, better, side on pictures of him you can put up?


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 May 2012)

Capriole said:



			are there any, better, side on pictures of him you can put up?
		
Click to expand...

http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/sharon1959/?action=view&current=Picture048-1.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/sharon1959/?action=view&current=Picture045.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/sharon1959/?action=view&current=Picture041-2.jpg

Click on links and you can make them bigger.Print them out if you wish too. Hes now on SHR and Nesposse.


NR001622 - MISSING/STOLEN EQUINE UK, FLASH, South Wales


----------



## Capriole (22 May 2012)

I mean a full on side view that shows the entire horse


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 May 2012)

Capriole said:



			I mean a full on side view that shows the entire horse
		
Click to expand...

No sorry I don't have any other pics of his sides than this one.
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/sharon1959/?action=view&current=Picture147.jpg


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 May 2012)

Click on these pics and you can make them bigger.
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/sharon1959/?action=view&current=Picture169.jpg
http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u160/sharon1959/?action=view&current=Picture147-2-1.jpg

Hope these help.


----------



## Ceris Comet (22 May 2012)

He's a beauty. I do hope he comes back to you soon xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 May 2012)

Ceris Comet said:



			He's a beauty. I do hope he comes back to you soon xxx
		
Click to expand...

I do too. I miss my boy,as he used to call me everyday. I figured he must of been stolen and not up the mountain or in the forestry as first thought.


----------



## nicolagray (22 May 2012)

where abouts in resolven are you , i live at melin court, and what area was the horse last seen, i go all over with my dog, is there any marks on him that stand out, are you sams daughter.
.. i got this through a response to the facebook link i posted, if you want to contact her my name on facebook is nicola trickett send a request and i will accept . the more people aware the more chance. will keep trying for you, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 May 2012)

nicolagray said:



			where abouts in resolven are you , i live at melin court, and what area was the horse last seen, i go all over with my dog, is there any marks on him that stand out, are you sams daughter.
.. i got this through a response to the facebook link i posted, if you want to contact her my name on facebook is nicola trickett send a request and i will accept . the more people aware the more chance. will keep trying for you, my thoughts are with you
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a pm.Have added you as friend on FB.


----------



## netposse (23 May 2012)

NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert UK 5/4/12: South Wales Flash is missing after escaping from field with another horse. That horse is home but Flash is still missing. Please visit this link, read more details and PRINT A FLYER and post in your community (in the UK), post this alert on Facebook and ask your friends to do the same. Thank you for your help. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622 


There is a flyer that can be printed at this link.


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 May 2012)

netposse said:



			NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert UK 5/4/12: South Wales Flash is missing after escaping from field with another horse. That horse is home but Flash is still missing. Please visit this link, read more details and PRINT A FLYER and post in your community (in the UK), post this alert on Facebook and ask your friends to do the same. Thank you for your help. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622 


There is a flyer that can be printed at this link.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much.


----------



## netposse (23 May 2012)

We have all the pictures in one place on his NetPosse.com webpage. Go to www.netposse.com and he is listed under the hot links on the right side of the page or you can put in his report number inn the search bar.


----------



## netposse (23 May 2012)

You are welcome Tinseltoes!


----------



## DressageCob (23 May 2012)

Nothing at Beeston. Lots of gypsies (both human and equine!) but none with your boy's markings. Hope he shows up soon x


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 May 2012)

helenalbert said:



			Nothing at Beeston. Lots of gypsies (both human and equine!) but none with your boy's markings. Hope he shows up soon x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for looking for me,really appreciate your help.
I found out today that a 2 year old red and white colt has been stolen from Swansea about 2 weeks ago.
I hope Flashy turns up soon.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (26 May 2012)

I would contact all horse auctioneers;
Beaulieu in the new forest get alot of gypsy cobs come through, and also privatly under the trees! I'm going to the next sale there so will look out for him!


----------



## Tinseltoes (27 May 2012)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I would contact all horse auctioneers;
Beaulieu in the new forest get alot of gypsy cobs come through, and also privatly under the trees! I'm going to the next sale there so will look out for him!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much.


----------



## SamRinger (27 May 2012)

Hi so sorry about your horse hope you find him. You could try Appleby that's on second weekend of June!! X


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 May 2012)

I talked to the council this morning and the pony they found was NOT my boy.So now classing my boy as stolen as its been 3 weeks and no sign of him anywhere.
The council have taken my details in case a piebald is picked up.


----------



## OWLIE185 (28 May 2012)

What is the police incident/crime number on this stolen horses?


----------



## lcharles (28 May 2012)

Malvern auction is on tomorrow. I might go, ill keep an eye out if i do but may be worth finding someone who is DEFINTELY going! xx

Wonder where he is :O(  x


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 May 2012)

OWLIE185 said:



			What is the police incident/crime number on this stolen horses?
		
Click to expand...

crime reference number is:62120144433. He is on the stolen horse register.


----------



## DebbieCG (28 May 2012)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before on the thread, but have you tried contacting your local newpaper to get his photo/details and coverage as an article (not advert)?


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 May 2012)

DebbieCG said:



			Sorry if this has been mentioned before on the thread, but have you tried contacting your local newpaper to get his photo/details and coverage as an article (not advert)?
		
Click to expand...

No didn't think they would do that would they? Apparently a 2  year old colt is also missing from Swansea area too.


----------



## DebbieCG (28 May 2012)

It's worth contacting them and asking if they would do an article, to get publicity for him, that he is either missing from next door field/area or stolen.

They might do it - it's always worth asking.  Someone locally may have seen him without knowing he is missing/stolen.


----------



## Sticker (2 June 2012)

Any update OP?

I do hope he's back with you...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 June 2012)

Sticker said:



			Any update OP?

I do hope he's back with you...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm hoping for a positive outcome for you too.


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 June 2012)

Sticker said:



			Any update OP?

I do hope he's back with you...
		
Click to expand...




horserider said:



			Yes, I'm hoping for a positive outcome for you too.
		
Click to expand...

No sadly hes still missing. Am hoping someone somewhere sees him.


----------



## hannahdooley (2 June 2012)

Any news on the gorgeous man?


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 June 2012)

hannahdooley said:



			Any news on the gorgeous man?
		
Click to expand...

No nothing,still missing.4 weeks now.Hopefully someone will spot him at Appleby.


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)

Such a shame, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 June 2012)

Thanks everyone.I need to get hold of the RSPCA as I know they will be at Appleby.


----------



## Dragonqueen (4 June 2012)

How's it going? any news yet? I do hope your boy comes home soon.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 June 2012)

I really hope you get him back.. I urge you to get  your horse freezemarked if you do.


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 June 2012)

Leviathan said:



			I really hope you get him back.. I urge you to get  your horse freezemarked if you do.
		
Click to expand...

Still no signs of him anywhere.Have no idea what else I can do now except wait.
Yes deffinatly will get him freezemarked if I get him back. Ive never cried so much. Its horrible for my little section A as shes all alone in the field.


----------



## OWLIE185 (6 June 2012)

I would suggest that you make up a poster (offering a reward) and send it to every vet, farrier, horse market, feed merchants/saddlers, livery yards, riding schools, abbatoir and registered travellers camp in the country.  Also speak to some of the dog detective organisations as they have had great success in recovering stolen dogs.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 June 2012)

OWLIE185 said:



			I would suggest that you make up a poster (offering a reward) and send it to every vet, farrier, horse market, feed merchants/saddlers, livery yards, riding schools, abbatoir and registered travellers camp in the country.  Also speak to some of the dog detective organisations as they have had great success in recovering stolen dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Have got ads in Gumtree,evening post,viva,my vets,my farrier,NED,Nesposse,horsewatch,SHR,preloved,a local website for our area,also contacted potters and Beeston,and llanybydder.Contacted RSPCA,cumbrian police,hes also posted on FB and here. Going to put a poster in post office and in the country store. Local police are aware as so are swansea council and Neath council.Will contact other vets too.My farrier is keeping an eye open.Will talk to a few others.

How can I find the registered travellers camps all over the UK?


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (6 June 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2011/jun/29/gypsy-sites-england-local-authority#data

Any help?


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 June 2012)

Yes thanks.Wow theres loads of them.Have saved the downloaded list.


----------



## meandmrblue (8 June 2012)

Most probably gone to Appleby saw a horse quite like him but couldn't be sure on way to Darlington last week .as they are horse dealers he could be sold on on the way there


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 June 2012)

meandmrblue said:



			Most probably gone to Appleby saw a horse quite like him but couldn't be sure on way to Darlington last week .as they are horse dealers he could be sold on on the way there

Click to expand...

Thanks
My horse has very distinctive markings. He is microchipped.Whoever has him cant re passport him.


----------



## PeterNatt (8 June 2012)

When horses are stolen many of them go through several hands within the first 48 hours and can end up at the other end of the country very quickly.  Be aware that in many cases micro-chips are not found by vets when they scan horses and they end up implanting a second one in and then re-passporting the horse.  This is why a Freezemark is an excellent way of identifying a horse.  The other issue with microchips is that when  vets microchips horses many of them do not inform the manufacture of the microchip the details of the horse and owner so the microchip number does not end up on their database.  In addition to this there are several different manufacturers of microchips each with their own database.

If you offer a reward and send the posters to all the traveller camps then you may have a chance of getting your horse back.  Good luck.


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 June 2012)

PeterNatt said:



			When horses are stolen many of them go through several hands within the first 48 hours and can end up at the other end of the country very quickly.  Be aware that in many cases micro-chips are not found by vets when they scan horses and they end up implanting a second one in and then re-passporting the horse.  This is why a Freezemark is an excellent way of identifying a horse.  The other issue with microchips is that when  vets microchips horses many of them do not inform the manufacture of the microchip the details of the horse and owner so the microchip number does not end up on their database.  In addition to this there are several different manufacturers of microchips each with their own database.

If you offer a reward and send the posters to all the traveller camps then you may have a chance of getting your horse back.  Good luck.
		
Click to expand...



The micro chip company do have my details as I reported him missing and they said they have my name etc.The microchip he has shouldnt migrate.Its with TRACER ADVANCE


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 June 2012)

meandmrblue said:



			Most probably gone to Appleby saw a horse quite like him but couldn't be sure on way to Darlington last week .as they are horse dealers he could be sold on on the way there

Click to expand...

Whats the name of the dealers pm with details and i'll google them. 

Thanks Sharon


----------



## netposse (8 June 2012)

lcharles said:



			Malvern auction is on tomorrow. I might go, ill keep an eye out if i do but may be worth finding someone who is DEFINTELY going! xx

Wonder where he is :O(  x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your help. There is a flyer you can use on NetPosse.com. Tinseltoes can you post his actual NetPosse.com webpage link for everyone? I am not sure if he is under the hotlinks anymore since those do rotate.


----------



## netposse (8 June 2012)

NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert UK: South Wales - Flash is missing after escaping from field with another horse. That horse is home but Flash is still missing. Please visit this link, read more details and PRINT A FLYER and post in your community, post this alert on Facebook and ask your friends to do the same. Thank you for your help. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622


You can post that alert right to your FACEBOOK page. The link is Flash's webpage.

Spread the word! Never underestimate the power of one!


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 June 2012)

netposse said:



			NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert UK: South Wales - Flash is missing after escaping from field with another horse. That horse is home but Flash is still missing. Please visit this link, read more details and PRINT A FLYER and post in your community, post this alert on Facebook and ask your friends to do the same. Thank you for your help. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622


You can post that alert right to your FACEBOOK page. The link is Flash's webpage.

Spread the word! Never underestimate the power of one!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 June 2012)

I have just emailed the westernmoor gazette to ask if they can publish a article on my stolen horse who could be at appleby horse fair. Thought no harm in trying.


----------



## putasocinit (9 June 2012)

you mentioned a forest close to the field, could you not walk your Sec A through this forest and possibly he is there caught in some trees or down a bank and the Sec A could smell him and starting calling and possibly he could call back, just a thought, I do not think they are all stolen, esp as both of them had gone through the fence, I hope you find him and so sorry for this happening to you and to him, God Bless and pray


----------



## putasocinit (9 June 2012)

just had a thought couldnt you get a pack of those sniffer dogs, even try the ones for training as an exercise  and let them smell his blanket and then go through the forest and that could at least tell if he ever went in the forest or on the road or if his tracks stop dead e.g. truck. would put a bit of your mind at rest, if it was me i would rather believe someone had him than he was wandering around all alone or injured, dont mean to upset you or anything just thinking what i would do and how i would deal with it.  

I lost a dog many many moons ago and it still bothers me today wandering if someone had her or if she was run over and dying or starving in the bush.  Good luck


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 June 2012)

putasocinit said:



			just had a thought couldnt you get a pack of those sniffer dogs, even try the ones for training as an exercise  and let them smell his blanket and then go through the forest and that could at least tell if he ever went in the forest or on the road or if his tracks stop dead e.g. truck. would put a bit of your mind at rest, if it was me i would rather believe someone had him than he was wandering around all alone or injured, dont mean to upset you or anything just thinking what i would do and how i would deal with it.  

I lost a dog many many moons ago and it still bothers me today wandering if someone had her or if she was run over and dying or starving in the bush.  Good luck
		
Click to expand...

My friend has been riding for miles and miles thru the forestry and on the mountains and the farmers been up on his quad,also locals who always walk dogs who know me and my horse (everyone knows everyone else around here). The forestry commission know about it too,they were informed when he first went missing.I doubt very much if he would get caught in trees as not wearing head collar.Hes used to loads of trees.
The odd thing is that the section A and cob were the only two in the field I rent (no other horses kept with them) theres no escaping from the field they got into and usually where one goes the other one follows,except this times the section A didnt follow him and I find that extremely odd as they are together 24/7 and its odd she didnt go too.If he went into the forestry or up the mountain,she would of followed him that I can be sure of.
We believe he has been stolen..Hes been gone 5 weeks now.Someone would of seen him but theres no sign of him anywhere.Got ads everywhere too.


----------



## steppy (10 June 2012)

Have you sent information to riding schools and livery yards in your area since they maybe going to auctions


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 June 2012)

steppy said:



			Have you sent information to riding schools and livery yards in your area since they maybe going to auctions

Click to expand...


I have contacted one thats around here and a riding centre and nothing.


----------



## Letterbox (10 June 2012)

I do hope you find him soon.  I know how awful it is.  I've been searching for a pony for nearly a year.  He was chipped in my name.  RSPCA called me last week to say he was found about twenty miles away.  He was removed from a garden he was put in before I could do anything.

You have more hope than most as he's chipped.  I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 June 2012)

Letterbox said:



			I do hope you find him soon.  I know how awful it is.  I've been searching for a pony for nearly a year.  He was chipped in my name.  RSPCA called me last week to say he was found about twenty miles away.  He was removed from a garden he was put in before I could do anything.

You have more hope than most as he's chipped.  I hope you find him soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.I hope I can find him soon.Hes disappeared into thin air.


----------



## LynnWalker (11 June 2012)

I wish you all the luck in the world finding your boy. My Toby was stolen on 1st june 06, and although I tried everything i could think of to find him, i still havent. He is chipped too.
TRy getting your lad in all the horse mags, farrier mags, send posters to anyone who deals, buys and sells, riding schools, trekking centres - anything you can think of - I also got Toby on the radio, and on tv - you never know you may have more luck than me. I really hope so, its so heartbreaking not knowing where they are.xxxxx


----------



## steppy (11 June 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			I have contacted one thats around here and a riding centre and nothing.
		
Click to expand...

ok Good luck then...
Just contact as many people as possible.


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 June 2012)

LynnWalker said:



			I wish you all the luck in the world finding your boy. My Toby was stolen on 1st june 06, and although I tried everything i could think of to find him, i still havent. He is chipped too.
TRy getting your lad in all the horse mags, farrier mags, send posters to anyone who deals, buys and sells, riding schools, trekking centres - anything you can think of - I also got Toby on the radio, and on tv - you never know you may have more luck than me. I really hope so, its so heartbreaking not knowing where they are.xxxxx
		
Click to expand...


Thanks everyone.Sorry you have never found TOBY.It is horrible not knowing where he is.
I figured if hed been up the mountain my section A would of gone to as theyre always together in the field.( no other horses just these two).Weird she didnt go with him.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 June 2012)

Really hoping you find your lad,TT.

 Lynnewalker has some good advice there, I remember Toby going missing, I often think of him and pray that one day you will find him.


----------



## LynnWalker (12 June 2012)

Thankyou Horserider, I am always looking for him and hope one day he will come home where he belongs.xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 June 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am worried sick not knowing if hes ok and where he is. I hope my boy comes home soon,I miss him.


----------



## pootleperkin (12 June 2012)

No news from Appleby then?


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 June 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			No news from Appleby then?
		
Click to expand...

No sadly nothing.Ive been on youtube watching Appleby 2012 and looking at all the piebalds.
didnt see him. Don't know where he is.Worried sick.


----------



## SamRinger (12 June 2012)

There is a horse fair on June 24th near slough x


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 June 2012)

SamRinger said:



			There is a horse fair on June 24th near slough x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## hayinamanger (13 June 2012)

I really feel for you, Tinseltoes, I keep looking on here to see if there is any news, it's such a horrible thing for you to have to cope with every day.  I hope you have good support at home and that your lovely boy is found soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 June 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			I really feel for you, Tinseltoes, I keep looking on here to see if there is any news, it's such a horrible thing for you to have to cope with every day.  I hope you have good support at home and that your lovely boy is found soon.
		
Click to expand...

No support at home. (none horsey husband),he was jelious of the horse.
I keep looking at horse quest,etc to see if hes on any of them. He could be anywhere.


----------



## Mrs B (13 June 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			No support at home. (none horsey husband),he was jelious of the horse.
		
Click to expand...

 In that case, I'd offer to swap him for your horse back 

Seriously: I do hope you find him


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 June 2012)

Mrs B said:



 In that case, I'd offer to swap him for your horse back 

Seriously: I do hope you find him 

Click to expand...

lol  I hope to get my horse back,he is microchipped so hopefully someone somewhere can find him. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 June 2012)

STILL MISSING.


----------



## DebbieCG (15 June 2012)

This should be a link to show where the horse market in Slough is, if anyone is going perhaps they could print out some posters/flyers of Flash from netposse Link of him (shown in this thread) and distribute them at this fair and keep a look out for him there

http://www.sloughobserver.co.uk/privacy/


----------



## DebbieCG (15 June 2012)

Sorry this should be the link about Slough horse market

http://www.sloughobserver.co.uk/new...58453-council-says-horse-fair-is-to-continue/


----------



## Tinseltoes (16 June 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cuffey (16 June 2012)

More info on Jimmy Smiths FB page

http://www.facebook.com/jimmy.smithsgypsycobs?sk=wall


----------



## Dolcé (16 June 2012)

LynnWalker said:



			Thankyou Horserider, I am always looking for him and hope one day he will come home where he belongs.xxx
		
Click to expand...

I still carry a pic of Toby and always take a look when I am working in the 'traveller' areas where they have all the coloureds tethered, your story and your determination still move me to tears.  I hope he comes home one day xx

TT, so sorry you are still having to search, hope you find him soon xx


----------



## Highlands (17 June 2012)

http://www.thompsonruralltd.com/

Sale next weekend, 24 th June at Bromgsgrove and 7 th July at stoneleigh

Worth a phone call to auctioneers

Sorry I am away both those weekends but will as the girl who rides for me to keep an eye out.

Loads of cobs here and from Wales etc we are not a million miles away.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 June 2012)

Highlands said:



http://www.thompsonruralltd.com/

Sale next weekend, 24 th June at Bromgsgrove and 7 th July at stoneleigh

Worth a phone call to auctioneers

Sorry I am away both those weekends but will as the girl who rides for me to keep an eye out.

Loads of cobs here and from Wales etc we are not a million miles away.
		
Click to expand...


There is a poster you can print out on one of the pages. Feel free to print it out and pass around. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DebbieCG (17 June 2012)

Here's the link with photos and details (where flyer can be printed from) copied from Netposse's post earlier on here

NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert UK 5/4/12: South Wales Flash is missing after escaping from field with another horse. That horse is home but Flash is still missing. Please visit this link, read more details and PRINT A FLYER and post in your community (in the UK), post this alert on Facebook and ask your friends to do the same. Thank you for your help. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622 


There is a flyer that can be printed at this link.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 June 2012)

DebbieCG said:



			Here's the link with photos and details (where flyer can be printed from) copied from Netposse's post earlier on here

NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert UK 5/4/12: South Wales Flash is missing after escaping from field with another horse. That horse is home but Flash is still missing. Please visit this link, read more details and PRINT A FLYER and post in your community (in the UK), post this alert on Facebook and ask your friends to do the same. Thank you for your help. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622 


There is a flyer that can be printed at this link.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Deb.


----------



## showaddy1 (17 June 2012)

My heart goes out to you.  Its every horse owners nightmare.  Not much I can do to help, but I just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you xx


----------



## LynnWalker (18 June 2012)

Dolcé;10809110 said:
			
		


			I still carry a pic of Toby and always take a look when I am working in the 'traveller' areas where they have all the coloureds tethered, your story and your determination still move me to tears.  I hope he comes home one day xx

TT, so sorry you are still having to search, hope you find him soon xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Dolce, that is really kind of you. xxxxxxx

TT I am hoping so much you find him, you just have to keep going.xxxxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 June 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lcharles (19 June 2012)

Any news yet? x


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 June 2012)

lcharles said:



			Any news yet? x
		
Click to expand...


No sadly he's still missing.Thanks for asking tho.Really appreciate it!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 June 2012)

I keep checking this thread, hoping for good news. Stay positive TT.


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 June 2012)

horserider said:



			I keep checking this thread, hoping for good news. Stay positive TT.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'm trying to be positive.Goodness knows where he is now.Just hope hes alive and well.


----------



## OWLIE185 (19 June 2012)

Is there any indication of the time he was stolen?
Have local cctv been checked for any horseboxes or trailers?


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 June 2012)

OWLIE185 said:



			Is there any indication of the time he was stolen?
Have local cctv been checked for any horseboxes or trailers?
		
Click to expand...

Someone who lives in a house up on the top field said that he last saw the pair of them at lunchtime on the friday,he told me that when he walked his dog at 5.30pm no sign of either of them. The man (J) who owns the field caught the section A but couldnt catch my cob (no way he could of got out alone) The man (J)had  left cob there in the field,knowing he couldnt get out and I recieved a call on Sat lunchtime. Got there and cob was gone,no sign of him anywhere.Searched everywhere. No cctv in those fields. knowone saw anything!!!!!!!!!! Locals even went walking their dogs and nothing.Friend been riding all over the forestry etc no sign of him.Ads everywhere still nothing. Got ads in local paper,post office,preloved etc. Dont think hes around here,as someone would of seen him by now as its Been 6 weeks.
My guess he was taken sometime on friday the 4th may.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 June 2012)

This is probably my suspicious mind working overtime so please forgive if I've got the wrong end of the stick....but....how well do you know J who owns the field? Is he a trustworthy sort? Is there any chance at all that he's had something to do with your Flash's disappearance? Or could he have innocently mentioned to someone dubious that the horse was by himself in the field? How easy would it have been to take him out of the field and load him up (road access etc)?

Please please disregard all this if I'm on the wrong track, I just had to ask..


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 June 2012)

gala said:



			This is probably my suspicious mind working overtime so please forgive if I've got the wrong end of the stick....but....how well do you know J who owns the field? Is he a trustworthy sort? Is there any chance at all that he's had something to do with your Flash's disappearance? Or could he have innocently mentioned to someone dubious that the horse was by himself in the field? How easy would it have been to take him out of the field and load him up (road access etc)?

Please please disregard all this if I'm on the wrong track, I just had to ask..
		
Click to expand...

The man who owns the field is ok,known him for years,used to have ponies in same field when his parents were alive.Thing is the horse and pony got out from their feild into the other farmers field which all go into one and other at the top is a gate and wall.(which leads to a different farmers fields) There is also a gate (told its always kept closed cause of the sheep and lambs) that goes into the forestry,and that can be reached from the main road,via forestry road,however there are two houses,one by the gate into forestry and another in the field. We did find prints going into another neighbouring farmers field right up top,
 where we found hoof prints in a dell and there was only one set of prints going back up (section A).They could of taken him out from a gate leading into a yard,know one is living there at the moment. The other farmer further up has been keeping his eyes open.Man who owns my field is trustworthy.I dont even know how they got thru the gate by the wall??????


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 June 2012)

Hi TT, ah right, I get the picture, sorry to sort of doubt anybody, I was just trying to look at it from a different angle! Hugs to you, you must be so worried. xx


----------



## Kaylum (19 June 2012)

Can't imagen what your going through I have been keeping my eyes open for adverts.    Xxxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (19 June 2012)

gala said:



			Hi TT, ah right, I get the picture, sorry to sort of doubt anybody, I was just trying to look at it from a different angle! Hugs to you, you must be so worried. xx
		
Click to expand...




Kaylum said:



			Can't imagen what your going through I have been keeping my eyes open for adverts.    Xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am worried sick,earlier I was looking at photos of him on my mobile,I started sobbing. I also keep looking at ads,no sign of him though.Thanks everyone for your help and support.
Wish I could find him and get him home where he belongs.


----------



## Kaylum (19 June 2012)

I think you have made horse owners aware that taking good photos of their horses is essential. 

I also think he has been stolen as when our horses have escaped I.e. we have fallen off they have run home, one threw a boy off when hunting and was 10 miles away, he had never been there before but he knew his way home. 

And I don't think your boy would have gone far without his friend.

It's also people looking on the forums they go on and looking at posts that show people who have bought new horses.


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 June 2012)

Kaylum said:



			I think you have made horse owners aware that taking good photos of their horses is essential. 

I also think he has been stolen as when our horses have escaped I.e. we have fallen off they have run home, one threw a boy off when hunting and was 10 miles away, he had never been there before but he knew his way home. 

And I don't think your boy would have gone far without his friend.

It's also people looking on the forums they go on and looking at posts that show people who have bought new horses.
		
Click to expand...


Yes pics are important. I just found some more photos of him,they are on my mobile,so will have my daughter (shes 14) put them on the web and then add on here.There are clear photos of his sides. I dont think he would of gone far without ponio as she would always make sure hes in sight and follow him as she usually goes nuts if hes out of sight. Now shes on her own. I think he was stolen and they must of spooked her as shes even more wary than before (she doesnt like to be touched). I just cant understand how they managed to catch him,unless they had loads of food.( he doesnt like men and is very wary of strangers).Dont understand it.
I keep looking at ads too. He is microchipped.


----------



## clydesdale (20 June 2012)

i am so sorry to hear about this i am located in cardiff and keep my horses by bridgend and have a feww mates looking for horses so will keep an eye out for you  you must be going mad dont no how id cope if someone stole my mare ****HUGS****


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 June 2012)

clydesdale said:



			i am so sorry to hear about this i am located in cardiff and keep my horses by bridgend and have a feww mates looking for horses so will keep an eye out for you  you must be going mad dont no how id cope if someone stole my mare ****HUGS****
		
Click to expand...

Theres a link on this post where you can print pics out.Im going nuts looking for him. I hate not knowing if hes ok.


----------



## clydesdale (20 June 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Theres a link on this post where you can print pics out.Im going nuts looking for him. I hate not knowing if hes ok.
		
Click to expand...

Ok i will do this and put it up in all local tack shops / livery yards what page is the link on please?


----------



## Cuffey (20 June 2012)

Poster here
http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 June 2012)

clydesdale said:



			Ok i will do this and put it up in all local tack shops / livery yards what page is the link on please?
		
Click to expand...




Cuffey said:



			Poster here
http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622

Click to expand...

Thanks Clysdale and Cuffey.Help really appreciated!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 June 2012)

Still missing.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 June 2012)

I just want to wish you lots of luck in your search and I really hope that you find him soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 June 2012)

Thanks so much. Its 7 weeks ( yesterday) and nothing.Worried sick.


----------



## Waterborn (24 June 2012)

Loosly linked, I know.... but my OH knocked down a dog once (accidental, of course). Luckily, he was chipped and turned out the owners had been searching for their stolen dog for some time.  My point is, there's still hope, don't give up! I live close to you, please let me know if I can help in the search.


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 June 2012)

Waterborn said:



			Loosly linked, I know.... but my OH knocked down a dog once (accidental, of course). Luckily, he was chipped and turned out the owners had been searching for their stolen dog for some time.  My point is, there's still hope, don't give up! I live close to you, please let me know if I can help in the search.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. pm me if you want,leave me your name/phone number.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 June 2012)

Thinking of you and hoping for good news soon. x


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 June 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lcharles (27 June 2012)

Whats your gut feeling tinsel toes? x What do you think has happened to him? x I put up some posters/leaflets at the local shows i've been to around Gloucestershire, (where people leave schedules for future shows) I know i'm not local to you but i guess he could be anywhere? x

Do you think he was stolen and the pony got out if they didnt shut the gate afterwards? x 

I hope he's ok where-ever he is, bless him! x 

Have insurance been any help? x I think mine covers so much towards costs to help recover them? 

Poor pony!


----------



## Kaylum (27 June 2012)

Waterborn said:



			Loosly linked, I know.... but my OH knocked down a dog once (accidental, of course). Luckily, he was chipped and turned out the owners had been searching for their stolen dog for some time.  My point is, there's still hope, don't give up! I live close to you, please let me know if I can help in the search.
		
Click to expand...

This happend to mums dog too. She had been chipped and to cut a long story short the people that found her informed the wrong people.  She was never scanned and many weeks later after mum placed adverts everywhere eventually placing one in the local paper was she reunited with her dog. Xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 June 2012)

lcharles said:



			Whats your gut feeling tinsel toes? x What do you think has happened to him? x I put up some posters/leaflets at the local shows i've been to around Gloucestershire, (where people leave schedules for future shows) I know i'm not local to you but i guess he could be anywhere? x

Do you think he was stolen and the pony got out if they didnt shut the gate afterwards? x 

I hope he's ok where-ever he is, bless him! x 

Have insurance been any help? x I think mine covers so much towards costs to help recover them? 

Poor pony! 

Click to expand...

Insurance USELESS Its E&L grrrrr.( they havent refused me yet but theyre giving me a lot of we need this,we need that. They even want to varify the original reciept. Geeeez I thought the police had crimed this but they havent so I have emailed E&L and told them about the drag marks and pooh I found. Gut feeling tells me hes been stolen as poor pony shes lonely and more nervous than before.. I am having a loan (another Flashfrom someone I know soon and she will have company.(Eventually I will buy him). I dont know where "Flashes" is but hes NOT around here. The forestry commission havent seen him nor have Neath or swansea enviomental health (who pick up stray horses). .Even riders have been in the forestry and up the mountain,a man and his uncle went biking up there and could see for miles and nothing.Thanks for putting the posters up for me. Hes vanished into thin air!!


----------



## lcharles (29 June 2012)

I would imagine that if he was around the forest/mountains etc and he'd just wandered off after getting out he would of come back by now or someone local would of put him in their field and you would know about it. 

Hope he's ok where-ever he is x Is there no CCTV anywhere local-ish, I'd imagine if someone took him they must be local or know the area to know where he was. 

Hope everyone keeps there eyes peeled, thing is if anyone saw him, what would they have to do, just call the police? Police aren't overly helpful though and I can't see them coming to a horse show or elsewhere immediately to check it out!


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 June 2012)

lcharles said:



			I would imagine that if he was around the forest/mountains etc and he'd just wandered off after getting out he would of come back by now or someone local would of put him in their field and you would know about it. 

Hope he's ok where-ever he is x Is there no CCTV anywhere local-ish, I'd imagine if someone took him they must be local or know the area to know where he was. 

Hope everyone keeps there eyes peeled, thing is if anyone saw him, what would they have to do, just call the police? Police aren't overly helpful though and I can't see them coming to a horse show or elsewhere immediately to check it out!
		
Click to expand...


Insurance company have contacted the police and now I have to sign a letter to give insurance company permission to access my report. 
Travellers collect scrap around the area and one day (last year) I saw a reddish transit stop and look in the field.I stood there and looked straight down at them,then they went. My boy could of been stolen to order?????? Hes not around here that for sure. One man knows travellers from going in a pub,and he has been asking if there are any piebalds around.(not letting on ones gone missing.) Of course they wouldnt say if there was. Fustrating as I have ads in local paper and ad trader etc as missing/stolen with pics of his distinctive markings.Still NOTHING. So fustrating!!!


----------



## Merrymoles (29 June 2012)

So sorry you have had no news - I can't imagine how bad it must be. I keep checking on the thread in the hope that he's back. Will keep my eyes open if/when I go to the sales. One thought is that Holmfirth sales in Yorkshire often seem to have a lot of coloureds so it might be worth notifying them if you haven't already.


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 June 2012)

I could contact them but I dont think he will be at sales because hes chipped and I have his passport.He HAS VERY """" DISTINCTIVE MARKINGS" and would stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## PeterNatt (29 June 2012)

I would as a matter of urgency contact the Holmfirth sales as well as any other sales.
A micro-chip and passport are no protection at all as there are 7 different micro-chip systems and the scanner for one system will not recognise all the others.  Also sometimes the micro-chips can not be found.  A passport is no protection either as the horse can simply have a new micro-chip implanted in it and be re-passported.
The best protection for a horse is to have it freezemarked and to make sure that the freezemark number and micro-chip number are updated on the horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk
I hope that your horse turns up soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 June 2012)

PeterNatt said:



			I would as a matter of urgency contact the Holmfirth sales as well as any other sales.
A micro-chip and passport are no protection at all as there are 7 different micro-chip systems and the scanner for one system will not recognise all the others.  Also sometimes the micro-chips can not be found.  A passport is no protection either as the horse can simply have a new micro-chip implanted in it and be re-passported.
The best protection for a horse is to have it freezemarked and to make sure that the freezemark number and micro-chip number are updated on the horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk
I hope that your horse turns up soon.
		
Click to expand...


My horse is microchipped with TRACER- PETLOG.


----------



## DressageCob (29 June 2012)

I would keep checking the sales. Although your horse's markings are distinctive, as you say, they are not unusual enough for him to be instantly recognisable to someone who doesn't know your horse. They aren't enough to prevent him winding up at sales. In fact, I know a horse who looks remarkably like your boy, with the spots on his white patches and everything. He has a finer head though. What I mean is, although the markings are more distinctive than a plain bay horse, I don't think it's wise to stop checking the sales as he may well end up there. I for one hope he does, as at least then you will hopefully find him!


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 June 2012)

Ok thanks.
Just emailed the sale and asked them to put a poster up.From this link!!!
http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622


----------



## Queenbee (29 June 2012)

Op, I'm sorry you've no news but I echo what was said about the chip, my boy was chipped before I got him, I have all the details it's in his passport and I know the owners... They are oh's customers... absolutely 100% did chip him and yes with pet log. But when my vets came out this week we scanned and couldn't find a damn thing, anywhere! So he has been done again, apparently sometimes if you don't get it into the ligament it migrates but this one we just couldn't find at all, also some evil gits will gouge them out. There is no end to what they will do to change the look of a horse for sale and sales aren't always vigilant, also there is a lot
of dealing outside the ring. So even though it's in your favour that he is distinct and chipped... It's no guarantee


----------



## Tinseltoes (30 June 2012)

Queenbee said:



			Op, I'm sorry you've no news but I echo what was said about the chip, my boy was chipped before I got him, I have all the details it's in his passport and I know the owners... They are oh's customers... absolutely 100% did chip him and yes with pet log. But when my vets came out this week we scanned and couldn't find a damn thing, anywhere! So he has been done again, apparently sometimes if you don't get it into the ligament it migrates but this one we just couldn't find at all, also some evil gits will gouge them out. There is no end to what they will do to change the look of a horse for sale and sales aren't always vigilant, also there is a lot
of dealing outside the ring. So even though it's in your favour that he is distinct and chipped... It's no guarantee
		
Click to expand...

He does have one eye with white eyelashes and the other eye with black ones. I hope hes ok wherever he is. Trouble is,if he has been re chipped and passported I have no chance of getting him back.


----------



## Queenbee (1 July 2012)

Not entirely, if he'd been re passported I would assume it would be flagged up, as they would recognise the markings and whorls on the database, you would still have your passport I assume, I also can't see that a vet wouldn't chop without scanning first or even if they do chip they then scan to check it reads so you would have a chance of him being identified via that, passports and chipping are not always fail safe but they do help x I really hope he turns up xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 July 2012)

Queenbee said:



			Not entirely, if he'd been re passported I would assume it would be flagged up, as they would recognise the markings and whorls on the database, you would still have your passport I assume, I also can't see that a vet wouldn't chop without scanning first or even if they do chip they then scan to check it reads so you would have a chance of him being identified via that, passports and chipping are not always fail safe but they do help x I really hope he turns up xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Queenbee.Yes got his passport. He is flagged as stolen on NED and is associated with me.If I get him back he will be Freezemarked.I hope I get some news soon,its doing my head in not knowing where he is,is he ok and is he being treated well and not being abused.No sign of him in ads etc.


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 July 2012)

Ive been thinking about what someone else said that they could make him look different by lopping his feathers off (good luck with that one)
last year he had feather mites in the left back leg. He had a sarcoid few years back but thats gone now. He does have white eyelashes on one eye and black on the other. Im thinking he could of been stolen to order???????? No sign of him.
Shouldnt think anyone would be stupid enough to put him for sale online????


----------



## shellonabeach (2 July 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Ive been thinking about what someone else said that they could make him look different by lopping his feathers off (good luck with that one)
last year he had feather mites in the left back leg. He had a sarcoid few years back but thats gone now. He does have white eyelashes on one eye and black on the other. Im thinking he could of been stolen to order???????? No sign of him.
Shouldnt think anyone would be stupid enough to put him for sale online????
		
Click to expand...

I think it was last year a little bay mare was stolen with several other horses, the owner found her advertised for sale on horsemart...


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 July 2012)

shellonabeach said:



			I think it was last year a little bay mare was stolen with several other horses, the owner found her advertised for sale on horsemart...
		
Click to expand...

I do keep looking on there and others but nothing as yet.Can everyone keep a look out too PLEASE????


----------



## Queenbee (2 July 2012)

Yes there was also that black cob x mare with blaze for sale on preloved... Darcy I think she was called.., now on mhol. We will all keep looking.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 July 2012)

Thanks QueenBee!! Will keep looking!


----------



## ghostie (3 July 2012)

sorry if it's somewhere in this thread and I've missed it, but could you give us details of his height, rough age etc? It might help us to keep an eye out in ads etc


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 July 2012)

ghostie said:



			sorry if it's somewhere in this thread and I've missed it, but could you give us details of his height, rough age etc? It might help us to keep an eye out in ads etc 

Click to expand...


Hi
Flash is 14.3 gelding.Piebald gypsy cob.He has white eyelashes on one eye and black on the other.He has distinctive marking.Have added some pics for everyone to see.


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2012)

Still missing!!!! No signs anywhere!


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 July 2012)

I see your posts every day and hope you have found him and I am really sorry to read he is still missing.

It is Priddy Fair in August and people come from miles around and I will print off one of the posters and try and persuade a friend to come with me.

Dont give up hope he is out there and someone will spot him Im sure before too long.


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			I see your posts every day and hope you have found him and I am really sorry to read he is still missing.

It is Priddy Fair in August and people come from miles around and I will print off one of the posters and try and persuade a friend to come with me.

Dont give up hope he is out there and someone will spot him Im sure before too long.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much.Appreciate your help.


----------



## Achinghips (5 July 2012)

Been reading your posts with much sympathy for your plight. Dont know when its on but also try Llanybydder horse sales.  My Auntie had her ID mare stolen 5 years ago and found her 8 months later tied to a caravan there ......  police wouldnt do anything so she called on her 2 big brothers who came down with a couple of henchmen and took horse back.....


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Been reading your posts with much sympathy for your plight. Dont know when its on but also try Llanybydder horse sales.  My Auntie had her ID mare stolen 5 years ago and found her 8 months later tied to a caravan there ......  police wouldnt do anything so she called on her 2 big brothers who came down with a couple of henchmen and took horse back.....
		
Click to expand...

Llanybydder have poster/pics of him already.No sign of him last month.Someone talked to the dealers and they said they hadnt seen him and he wasnt likely to be at a sale because hes distinctive. white eyelashes on one eye,black on the other.
Will email again just in case tho.
Thanks


----------



## tontoandtigger (5 July 2012)

I keep checking in on your thread hoping you are gonna say your horsey is home, so sad that you havent found him yet.
i am in lincolnshire but i always check the forsale notice boards whenever i go into a feed place or tack room so he is being looked for far and wide.
fingers crossed you have him home soon, sending you a hug .


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2012)

tontoandtigger said:



			I keep checking in on your thread hoping you are gonna say your horsey is home, so sad that you havent found him yet.
i am in lincolnshire but i always check the forsale notice boards whenever i go into a feed place or tack room so he is being looked for far and wide.
fingers crossed you have him home soon, sending you a hug .
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou.Appreciate you looking for him.


----------



## Mrs Claus (5 July 2012)

i m still guessing no luck then yet


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 July 2012)

Mrs Claus said:



			i m still guessing no luck then yet
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly no.Still searching.


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 July 2012)

He is still missing.No news of him.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 July 2012)

I'm so sorry TT. Keep your chin up. A livery was telling me the other day that on two occasions, owners of horses she'd sold in the past had tracked her down by their chip numbers to ask of about history.
 He looks like such a beautiful character, if he is now with someone who doesn't know his past, they may just be curious enough to find out more about him. Who could fail to love a lovely horse like him. x


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 July 2012)

horserider said:



			I'm so sorry TT. Keep your chin up. A livery was telling me the other day that on two occasions, owners of horses she'd sold in the past had tracked her down by their chip numbers to ask of about history.
 He looks like such a beautiful character, if he is now with someone who doesn't know his past, they may just be curious enough to find out more about him. Who could fail to love a lovely horse like him. x
		
Click to expand...

If someone does try to find out his history,how could I get my boy back? He is a lovely boy and quite unusual markings too. He is microchipped.


----------



## wipeout (12 July 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			If someone does try to find out his history,how could I get my boy back? He is a lovely boy and quite unusual markings too. He is microchipped.
		
Click to expand...

Have you alerted the microchip company to the fact that he is stolen?


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 July 2012)

Yes been updated with microchip company from missing to stolen.It will be 11 weeks tomorrow friday 13th.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 July 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			If someone does try to find out his history,how could I get my boy back? He is a lovely boy and quite unusual markings too. He is microchipped.
		
Click to expand...

Believe there are good people out there. The lady mentioned in my post had phone calls quite out of the blue, one horse had a fake passport and his new owner tried to trace his previous owner from the microchip. If I had innocently bought your horse, I would be more than happy to return him to you and I know some of my friends who would do the same.


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 July 2012)

horserider said:



			Believe there are good people out there. The lady mentioned in my post had phone calls quite out of the blue, one horse had a fake passport and his new owner tried to trace his previous owner from the microchip. If I had innocently bought your horse, I would be more than happy to return him to you and I know some of my friends who would do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou. Its nice to know there are nice people out there. No sign of him anywhere. Worried sick now as its 11 weeks today.


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 July 2012)

I promised to go to Priddy Fair in August and to look for your boy but have heard tonight its been cancelled. That is a great shame as its very popular with dealers and the travelling community.

I do hope you get a break soon and you are reunited with him asap.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 July 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			I promised to go to Priddy Fair in August and to look for your boy but have heard tonight its been cancelled. That is a great shame as its very popular with dealers and the travelling community.

I do hope you get a break soon and you are reunited with him asap.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much.


----------



## tontoandtigger (17 July 2012)

Hi, sorry your boy is still not home, i am sure you have already tried this but would your local evenning news do a story on him or even your local newspaper? might be worth a try!!!  sorry your probably getting fed-up with getting the same suggestions over and over. i cant imagine how you are keeping going sending you big hug and best wishes.


----------



## Tinseltoes (17 July 2012)

tontoandtigger said:



			Hi, sorry your boy is still not home, i am sure you have already tried this but would your local evenning news do a story on him or even your local newspaper? might be worth a try!!!  sorry your probably getting fed-up with getting the same suggestions over and over. i cant imagine how you are keeping going sending you big hug and best wishes.

Click to expand...

I have him in the lost section of the paper.Not got any feedback tho. I do not believe he is around here.Got ad in local country store. Wish I knew where he was.


----------



## Athena055 (17 July 2012)

Hope you find you lovely boy soon. The Brightwells auctioneers have cob sales on at Builth. Best of luck in finding himxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 July 2012)

I cant get to builth wells.But I did send info to Brightwells before so will resend info to them.Thanks again.
Sharon


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 July 2012)

Still missing,no sign of him anywhere.


----------



## Highlands (22 July 2012)

Looked today at Bromsgrove  but only babies, no geldings .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 July 2012)

Maybe  who ever wants too  should carry some pictures of him then if you pass a field of coloured horses you can try see if they match. etc??


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 July 2012)

Could you put some pictures of him on your signature, then it would remind everyone of his markings each time you post ?
 Thinking of you x


----------



## ameeyal (23 July 2012)

I keep on looking in at your thread, i dont know what i would do if one of mine went missing, im going beeston on wednesday so will look out for him.


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 July 2012)

Will try and post pic on signiture.Feel free to post pics out and carry with you if you would like too.Brilliant idea!!!!!
Thanks all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 July 2012)

Not sure how to make it smaller.Sorry!!!! Feel free to print pics if you would like too.Thanks everyone.
Here a link for everyone who would like to PRINT pics.http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622
Sharon


----------



## Koala Kate (1 August 2012)

Any news ?


----------



## Achinghips (1 August 2012)

Have you put adverts on preloved and adhorse, complete with photos? Also ebay perhaps as a listing?


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 August 2012)

Achinghips said:



			Have you put adverts on preloved and adhorse, complete with photos? Also ebay perhaps as a listing?
		
Click to expand...

Yes done that.Still missing.Police now crimed it. No clue where to look for him.
Thanks everyone. 
My monitor at home is broken,so using library comps.


----------



## romulus (3 August 2012)

This may have already been suggested but have you contacted the charities that are involved with the rescue of a lot of the gypsy cobs in S Wales?  They have a lot of people watching various groups of horses and may be able to help.  SWHP, Redwings and Bransby are all involved.


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (7 August 2012)

Have you sent all information plus pictures to York Horse sales? 50+ gypsy horses go through there. Sales are either the last, or second to last friday of every month. This months is Sport horse but others are accepted so he may show up. Massive gypsy community around here. Will keep my eye out whilst hacking/driving in the area. 

Sorry i can't be of more help. I know how you feel.


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 August 2012)

Thanks everyone. Still no sign of him anywhere.Comp at home still out of action so having to use library.
Ive had my other one freezemarked. Wish I knew where my horse was,its soooooo fustrating. Thanks Justanotherneddy.
Will be back asap.


----------



## Pidgeon (12 August 2012)

gutting for you, keep checking this post to see if there is any news.


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 August 2012)

Sadly still no news.It is heartbreaking not knowing where he is and is he ok.Still using library comps.So will be back asap.


----------



## OWLIE185 (13 August 2012)

Hoping that your horse turns up soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 August 2012)

Sorry still nothing,not a thing,its like hes vanished into thin air. Still using library comps.


----------



## wallykissmas (24 August 2012)

Have you got a poster for people to put on fb etc.


----------



## micki (27 August 2012)

Have you tried Melton Mowbray auction. Loads of gypsy cobs go through there. I know it's a long way from you but worth contacting them.
Hope you get him back.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 September 2012)

He could be anywhere by now.There is a poster on here somewhere if anyone wants to post it on their FB.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 September 2012)

Still scanning fields for him. Wishing you get news soon x


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 September 2012)

horserider said:



			Still scanning fields for him. Wishing you get news soon x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks me too. Don't know where he could be!!!


----------



## Joanna710 (10 September 2012)

Oh no :/ I've been off the forum for a good few weeks and was hoping you'd have found your boy by now... Still keeping my fingers crossed for you, somebody must know where he is xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 September 2012)

No sign of him anywhere. Waiting for my claim with E&L to be sorted now (sighhhhh).


----------



## DebbieCG (11 September 2012)

Could you try getting publicity for him in your local paper, if not done when he first went missing perhaps now as he is still missing?


----------



## adja (23 September 2012)

bump


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2012)

Still no info on his whereabouts.seems he dissapeared into thin air.


----------



## adja (24 September 2012)

Sorry to hear there's no news. Hope people will keep an eye out for his distinctive markings when they're out and about.

Best wishes


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 September 2012)

adja said:



			Sorry to hear there's no news. Hope people will keep an eye out for his distinctive markings when they're out and about.

Best wishes
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.I think hes being passed around myself,which makes him harder to locate.


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 October 2012)

Still missing.Please keep your eyes open for him.Thanks


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (3 October 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I'm down in the south west and double check every coloured horse I see when I'm out and about...still looking!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 October 2012)

Thanks.He has white eye lashes on one eye and black on the other,as well as the spots on his patches,see pics on other pages.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 October 2012)

Was thinking about your lad this morning when I was mucking out. I really hope you find him soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 October 2012)

horserider said:



			Was thinking about your lad this morning when I was mucking out. I really hope you find him soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I have a new cobblet now but I want to find my boy too,so they can have a home for life. I don't understand why he hasnt been found,he is microchipped.
Could be hes being passed around.


----------



## mannypony (5 October 2012)

Have u put him on tracingsequines.co.uk

I traced a coloured on dragon driving stick him on! 

Contact all horse sales with the information. 

Sorry if already been suggested didn't have time to read all posts. 

Good luck , so sorry xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 October 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Thanks. I have a new cobblet now but I want to find my boy too,so they can have a home for life. I don't understand why he hasnt been found,he is microchipped.
Could be hes being passed around.
		
Click to expand...

Really wish you well and hope he turns up.

 I hope you will freeze mark this new boy to keep him a bit safer against these *(&^%$£"£$%^&*()_+ who took your last lad. 

 Also maybe see if your yard owner would buy a set of hoof brands to keep them even safer.


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 October 2012)

Leviathan said:



			Really wish you well and hope he turns up.

 I hope you will freeze mark this new boy to keep him a bit safer against these *(&^%$£"£$%^&*()_+ who took your last lad. 

 Also maybe see if your yard owner would buy a set of hoof brands to keep them even safer.
		
Click to expand...

New boy freeze marked,got him done a few weeks after I had him.I rent a field and theres only me on there. 
I will ask my farrier if he does hoof brands.


----------



## tango'smum (5 October 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			New boy freeze marked,got him done a few weeks after I had him.I rent a field and theres only me on there. 
I will ask my farrier if he does hoof brands.
		
Click to expand...

hoof brand can be filed out?... tatoo inner lip?...


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 October 2012)

tango'smum said:



			hoof brand can be filed out?... tatoo inner lip?...
		
Click to expand...


I just read that tattos for horses can be painful and also can be altered.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 October 2012)

tango'smum said:



			hoof brand can be filed out?... tatoo inner lip?...
		
Click to expand...

well they have to file quite along way to remove it  and the rubbed out would make it obvious something was there.

 you need to ask 
http://www.equibrand.co.uk/ you buy the brands and the farrier will heat them up at the same time he shoes. simples


----------



## Shysmum (6 October 2012)

so sorry there's still no sign of your beautiful lad. ((((((((HUGS))))))))  sm x


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 October 2012)

Leviathan said:



			well they have to file quite along way to remove it  and the rubbed out would make it obvious something was there.

 you need to ask 
http://www.equibrand.co.uk/ you buy the brands and the farrier will heat them up at the same time he shoes. simples
		
Click to expand...




shysmum said:



			so sorry there's still no sign of your beautiful lad. ((((((((HUGS))))))))  sm x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.Where can I get the lip tattoo done?
Thanks "Shy"


----------



## canteron (7 October 2012)

Oh Tinseltoes, I have followed this thread and hoped so much that you beautiful boy would have been found, but please everyone don't give up.  I live miles away, but everytime I see a cob a bit like Tinseltoes I still have a little check to make sure it isn't your boy.  

Just keep reminding everyone from time to time and he will turn up.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 October 2012)

canteron said:



			Oh Tinseltoes, I have followed this thread and hoped so much that you beautiful boy would have been found, but please everyone don't give up.  I live miles away, but everytime I see a cob a bit like Tinseltoes I still have a little check to make sure it isn't your boy.  

Just keep reminding everyone from time to time and he will turn up.
		
Click to expand...


thanks so much everyone for your support. He could be anywhere and Im sure the  """"""""" have him and if so you know they get passed around.I hope one day he gets scanned by a vet and it comes up that hes stolen.


----------



## joeanne (7 October 2012)

I was very much hoping he would be back home by now.
I know that Heidi the missing skewy was found a year after going "walkies" so don't lose hope of him turning up!


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 October 2012)

joeanne said:



			I was very much hoping he would be back home by now.
I know that Heidi the missing skewy was found a year after going "walkies" so don't lose hope of him turning up!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.I have no idea where he is now.My guess is the """"""""s have him and now he could be anywhere.


----------



## cally6008 (11 October 2012)

Can you check your facebook please Tinseltoes ?


----------



## Tinseltoes (11 October 2012)

Read your message.Sent you a message on FB.


----------



## cally6008 (14 October 2012)

does anyone live in wirral ?


----------



## shergar (14 October 2012)

hi  yes i live on wirral can i help  you  i keep hoping  he has been found and feel so sorry for his owner  any thing we can do   to help let me know


----------



## cally6008 (14 October 2012)

PM sent


----------



## adja (15 October 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Thanks.I have no idea where he is now.My guess is the """"""""s have him and now he could be anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Hi

I 'bumped' your post recently and have posted a link on to Cheshire Horse Chat and Sales on facebook which covers the Wirral area.

Good luck thoughts are with you :0)


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 October 2012)

adja said:



			Hi

I 'bumped' your post recently and have posted a link on to Cheshire Horse Chat and Sales on facebook which covers the Wirral area.

Good luck thoughts are with you :0)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much.


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 October 2012)

Still no news. 
BUMP


----------



## putasocinit (27 October 2012)

Prayers for you that you find him.


----------



## Tinseltoes (27 October 2012)

Thanks still no info on him. I hope I find him one day.


----------



## Dolcé (29 October 2012)

I was working on a 'site' the other week and checked out their (many) horses, I'm still looking out for Iceberg's Toby who has been missing several years now.  I can't help but think that when they turn up it will be in this sort of place. I just hope it is soon. x


----------



## Tinseltoes (30 October 2012)

Dolcé;11204147 said:
			
		


			I was working on a 'site' the other week and checked out their (many) horses, I'm still looking out for Iceberg's Toby who has been missing several years now.  I can't help but think that when they turn up it will be in this sort of place. I just hope it is soon. x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for keeping a eye open.hope you find Toby too!!! I dread to think where they are and what theyre going thru.


----------



## ILikeThemHairy (30 October 2012)

Have just seen this post, I hope you find him.. I will keep an eye out for you, cant imagine what you're going through xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (30 October 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hunter93 (2 November 2012)

My friends pony went missing after going on loan and they thought they would never get him back until 10 years later they got a call from RSPCA saying they had found a pony in a field that looked like it was a stray. And it was her pony. 

So please don't give up hope, I wish you all the best and i really feel for you <3


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 November 2012)

Hunter93 said:



			My friends pony went missing after going on loan and they thought they would never get him back until 10 years later they got a call from RSPCA saying they had found a pony in a field that looked like it was a stray. And it was her pony. 

So please don't give up hope, I wish you all the best and i really feel for you <3
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much everyone.I REALLY appreciate you all helping me. He is microchipped so if he is picked up and scanned he will come up as stolen.
Hope to find him soon.Then I'd have 2 cobblets and section A.
He could be anywhere by now.


----------



## titchward (2 November 2012)

hope you find him, cant begin to imagine what your going through xxxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 November 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## putasocinit (7 November 2012)

Still no luck, god bless thinking of you, hope your prayers are answered.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 November 2012)

putasocinit said:



			Still no luck, god bless thinking of you, hope your prayers are answered.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much.I have no clue where he is.Wish I had a answer.


----------



## Spendtoomuch (7 November 2012)

Keep looking in here, everytime I side this thread near top I keep thinking there must be news   really feel for you, good luck and hope you have good news soon.
I am a long way from you in northants, but anything I can do just shout, I can't begin to understand what you are going through.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 November 2012)

Spendtoomuch said:



			Keep looking in here, everytime I side this thread near top I keep thinking there must be news   really feel for you, good luck and hope you have good news soon.
I am a long way from you in northants, but anything I can do just shout, I can't begin to understand what you are going through.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much. There is a poster somewhere on this thread if you want to print it out and post them around. 
My new  cobby has been freezemarked. I will never give up hope of finding Flash.
I hope I can find him one day,then I'll have two coloureds. I keep hoping someone will spot him somewhere,its like hes vanished from the face of the earth.So much for microchipping.


----------



## DebbieCG (8 November 2012)

netposse said:



			NetPosse.com Missing Horse Alert UK 5/4/12: South Wales Flash is missing after escaping from field with another horse. That horse is home but Flash is still missing. Please visit this link, read more details and PRINT A FLYER and post in your community (in the UK), post this alert on Facebook and ask your friends to do the same. Thank you for your help. http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622 


There is a flyer that can be printed at this link.
		
Click to expand...


Upping and as above - alert can be shared and flyer can be printed/accessesed from it - please share


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 November 2012)

DebbieCG said:



			Upping and as above - alert can be shared and flyer can be printed/accessesed from it - please share
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Debbie.


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (8 November 2012)

I have read the whole post just now and one thing has been nagging me all of the way through.....Why did you daughter put on facebook that is was all a joke?? I dont know many 14 year olds that would be so cruel at such an agonizing time and write such a thing if it isnt true???

Anyway I am from the opposite side of the UK to you and will keep my eye out for him also. Good luck and hopefully you will get a lead one day.

Stacie
x


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 November 2012)

Stacie_and_Jed said:



			I have read the whole post just now and one thing has been nagging me all of the way through.....Why did you daughter put on facebook that is was all a joke?? I dont know many 14 year olds that would be so cruel at such an agonizing time and write such a thing if it isnt true???

Anyway I am from the opposite side of the UK to you and will keep my eye out for him also. Good luck and hopefully you will get a lead one day.

Stacie
x
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea where he is.thanks for keeping a eye open for him.


----------



## DebbieCG (8 November 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			Thanks Debbie.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome Tinseltoes.  As you know both Debi Metcalfe (Netposse) and myself know how it is when your horse is stolen or missing and the search involved.

I'm in Herts area (south east) and I Keep a look out for you in this area.

keep directing people to Flash's details so they can keep an eye out for him in different areas and markets/sales etc.


----------



## putasocinit (14 November 2012)

Bumping up this post


----------



## hayinamanger (20 November 2012)

Checking in, always hoping for good news.


----------



## putasocinit (23 November 2012)

I have remembered his face by the while blaze and the little white line behind his left cheek and the white mark above right eye, if you can remember these details then you may just spot him amongst others, lets keep looking.


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 November 2012)

Hi everyone.
Thanks your support. I really hope that between us we can find him and bring him home.
I keep getting told that all coloureds look the same. 
I do hope he is alive and well and that he is being cared for. I've been thinking about him tonight and its got me in teats. I'm on my phone writing this,so excuse any mistakes in writing.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## meandmrblue (28 November 2012)

All coloureds don't look the same yours is definetly not like mine. Hope he comes comes home soon.


----------



## carthorse (30 November 2012)

A coloured has been found in a purple rug on A 20 .will post photo when I can


----------



## bubbilygum (30 November 2012)

carthorse said:



			A coloured has been found in a purple rug on A 20 .will post photo when I can
		
Click to expand...

Everything everything EVERYTHING crossed - please be good news!


----------



## Surreydeb (30 November 2012)

This is a different horse see thread in New Lounge so sorry Tinseltoes


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 December 2012)

Still nothing. Totally vanished off this earth it seems.


----------



## Tiffany (7 December 2012)

Really sorry you haven't found him yet  What height is he?


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 December 2012)

He is 14.3 pics on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Ginger_2002 (8 December 2012)

Hope you find him soon - keep an eye @ the sales just incase 

all sites i can think of have been mentioned - good luck i hope you find him soon


----------



## putasocinit (15 December 2012)

Bumping up this post.


----------



## cloppy (15 December 2012)

Really wish your friend could be home with you for christmas, cant imagine what you're going through.  Big hugs x


----------



## Ginger_2002 (27 December 2012)

I have PM'd you x


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 December 2012)

thns gnger h iil ming  have no w to get to Wick.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (29 December 2012)

Tinseltoes, bit of a garbled message there, do you need someone to go and check out a horse for you?


----------



## Bigbenji (29 December 2012)

gala said:



			Tinseltoes, bit of a garbled message there, do you need someone to go and check out a horse for you?
		
Click to expand...

This 100% 

Tinseltoes let us know on here if you need help getting anywhere. Sure all of us would love nothing more than to see you two reunited.


----------



## Chestnutmare (29 December 2012)

im keeping everything crossed here but your msg made no sense  ???


----------



## HappyHooves (31 December 2012)

Isn't she saying that she has 'no way to get to Wick' - presumably Scotland?


----------



## putasocinit (2 January 2013)

Wats happening, is Tinseltoes going to get a lift, have a look


----------



## Queenbee (2 January 2013)

Don't know, it's all a bit worrying TT hasn't been on here since that illegible message on the 29th... Not like TT does anyone know her in RL is she ok?  Been getting more and more worried at TTs silence


----------



## Mrs B (2 January 2013)

BUMP

Me too - you ok, TT?


----------



## Shysmum (2 January 2013)

Thinking of you xx  If ever you get a shout my way (north yorks/durham) I'll help you, no probs.


----------



## Chestnutmare (4 January 2013)

Bump... any news ??


----------



## putasocinit (5 January 2013)

Any news yet?

Hope all is okay, fingers crossed


----------



## Queenbee (7 January 2013)

bump... very worried, not like op to be off here for long.  Does anyone know op in RL or via FB... if they do can they try to contact and make sure she is ok?


----------



## Bigbenji (7 January 2013)

Was thinking the same thing TSQ :/ 
For someone who has been so proactive in the hunt it seems strange everything's gone quiet when there might be a lead. 
Hope your ok TT.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (8 January 2013)

Could someone do a thread in NL to see if anyone knows her in RL/facebook?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 January 2013)

I do know her but don't see her any more since leaving my job 3 years ago but can ask old work mates if they have seen her recently, will ring them later.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (8 January 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			Isn't she saying that she has 'no way to get to Wick' - presumably Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Wickham Horse Fair in Hampshire? Just a guess.


----------



## Fairytale (8 January 2013)

Wickham isnt til the summer


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 January 2013)

No news on her at all sorry. I have no idea if she has traced him or not.


----------



## Delicious_D (8 January 2013)

This is awful...anyone heard from the OP?


----------



## cronkmooar (8 January 2013)

Did someone not post in NL week/two weeks ago looking for this girl?

Think someone tried to phone the number on the advert but it was a wrong number - but then they might have managed to get in touch ????

If not hope this girl is OK


----------



## E13 (8 January 2013)

I've recently heard about this and have been following the thread, I hope someone manages to get hold of her as it is concerning me too...


----------



## Fii (8 January 2013)

E13 said:



			I've recently heard about this and have been following the thread, I hope someone manages to get hold of her as it is concerning me too...
		
Click to expand...

I havent said anything but have been watching this thread, and i have found it a bit odd!  Even so i hope all is ok!


----------



## Zerotolerance (9 January 2013)

Found TT on FB from the original link at beginning of this thread- but she must have everything blocked on there as can't send message or even friend request. I've sent an email to the address shown on the original flyers.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (9 January 2013)

Perhaps she is out of the country visiting her OH's family.


----------



## Queenbee (10 January 2013)

cronkmooar said:



			Did someone not post in NL week/two weeks ago looking for this girl?

Think someone tried to phone the number on the advert but it was a wrong number - but then they might have managed to get in touch ????

If not hope this girl is OK
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they also posted on here as they were having issues contacting her then TT came on here with a very weird illegible post and since then, nothing at all 



Zerotolerance said:



			Found TT on FB from the original link at beginning of this thread- but she must have everything blocked on there as can't send message or even friend request. I've sent an email to the address shown on the original flyers.
		
Click to expand...

Worrying... Will try to trace the user who said they were fb friends with TT, see if they can just get some confirmation she is ok


Crugeran Celt said:



			Perhaps she is out of the country visiting her OH's family.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but its worrying, TT was on here all the time keeping the search going.


----------



## Queenbee (10 January 2013)

Just searched and R.A.H is Facebook friends with TT, and was online within the last 12 hrs, I have pm'd to see if we can get an update that TT is ok and asked R.A.H to post it on here.


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 January 2013)

Hi all.Sorry not been here but I have no internet access at home,so relying on libarary computers. Still no sign of my boy,its like hes dissapeared off the face of the earth.
Thanks everyone for helping me.


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 January 2013)

Thank goodness you are back we were all getting worried about your safety, sorry no news on your boy but if you look on AAD you will see posts of dogs turning up after going missing for yonks.


----------



## Queenbee (11 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Thank goodness you are back we were all getting worried about your safety, sorry no news on your boy but if you look on AAD you will see posts of dogs turning up after going missing for yonks.
		
Click to expand...

. 


Ditto this!  Glad your still with us and rest assured we are all still keeping our eyes peeled x


----------



## DebbieCG (18 January 2013)

Horse Watch South Wales have just reposted/shared Flash's details on their Facebook page again, saying he is still missing.

Here'e the helpful link from Netposse that they shared - if everyone can please copy the link and share on FB too:

http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622

I'm sure Flash's owner is/will do all she can (within her limits) to try and find him, but one of the very big problems when your horse is stolen or missing is that you also have to deal with everyday life as well, so fitting in searching, getting any time off work and financing trips/searches etc can be very difficult.


----------



## pintobelle (18 January 2013)

I know im a newbie,i've posted it on my fb.I hope he turns up soon.x


----------



## putasocinit (19 January 2013)

coloured horses tend to all look the same from a distance, but if you have a look at his pics on page 1 he definitely has some defining marks around his cheeks and his above his eye in white, these are marks one could point out when letting people know he is missing and what to look for.  anything to help to try and identify him.


----------



## Fii (20 January 2013)

DebbieCG said:



			Horse Watch South Wales have just reposted/shared Flash's details on their Facebook page again, saying he is still missing.

Here'e the helpful link from Netposse that they shared - if everyone can please copy the link and share on FB too:

http://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1622

I'm sure Flash's owner is/will do all she can (within her limits) to try and find him, but one of the very big problems when your horse is stolen or missing is that you also have to deal with everyday life as well, so fitting in searching, getting any time off work and financing trips/searches etc can be very difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Have shared this!


----------



## DebbieCG (25 January 2013)

Apologies if this has been posted on the forum elsewhere, but I just saw this on FB about some abandoned coloured horses in the Glamorgan area.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-19962563

I have posted the link to Horsewatch South Wales and I have tried to contact Flash's owner, sending the link.

Just in case it is worth checking out these horses.


----------



## DebbieCG (26 January 2013)

Just seen that Horsewatch South Wales were aware of these horses (at the time) and confirmed the Abandonment notice was put up and usual procedure followed and horses checked with scanner etc.


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 January 2013)

Thanks so much everyone I now have internet on my phone.
i keep looking in fields and on for sale ads but nothing.


----------



## putasocinit (3 February 2013)

Bumping up post.


----------



## putasocinit (9 February 2013)

Bumping up thread


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 February 2013)

Tha is all. Please bare with me as I have limited internet and pop in as soon as I can.
I am still searching for my boy but alas nothing.


----------



## Samantha_j (14 February 2013)

I live in Resolven, its very unlikely but there are 4 piebalds on the marsh of the neath river, driving on the a465 towards neath, before the neath turn off they are on your left.  Worth a look, i know people have been onto the RSPCA as the marsh is constantly flooding and there has been no sign of an owner there


----------



## putasocinit (15 February 2013)

Do take a look tinseltoes, he could be amongst them, good luck.


----------



## Athena055 (23 February 2013)

Hi all I live in suffolk and although this is unlikely but I myself have seen about 30 - 40 piebald cobs in a field near juction 52/53 on the a14


----------



## HappyHooves (23 February 2013)

destined for burgers I believe - no that isn't a joke either. There are always loads there. I suspect the piebald gypsey cob was more likely stolen to be used as drive horse rather than the meat trade, but who knows?


----------



## bubbilygum (23 February 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			destined for burgers I believe - no that isn't a joke either. There are always loads there. I suspect the piebald gypsey cob was more likely stolen to be used as drive horse rather than the meat trade, but who knows?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think this type of comment is very kind . A bit unnecessary?


----------



## Athena055 (24 February 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			destined for burgers I believe - no that isn't a joke either. There are always loads there. I suspect the piebald gypsey cob was more likely stolen to be used as drive horse rather than the meat trade, but who knows?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit harsh


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 February 2013)

Words fail me.

 HappyHooves, ever heard the expression, it's better to be silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt?

Your unhelpful suggestion is not only unkind but also very unlikely. This cob was a quality animal and that is why he was targeted.


----------



## HappyHooves (25 February 2013)

horserider said:



			Words fail me.

 HappyHooves, ever heard the expression, it's better to be silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt?

Your unhelpful suggestion is not only unkind but also very unlikely. This cob was a quality animal and that is why he was targeted.
		
Click to expand...

If you, Bubbilygum and Athena had read what I said you would see that it was in response to a specific question about some horses alongside the A14  in Suffolk. I see these horses often and know that they are NOT destined to be riding horses.Lets be realistic - some horses are bred for slaughter in the UK or maybe you prefer not to know that. As I wrote before,  the OP's horse was not of this kind; why on earth would anyone take a quality horse from Wales and stuff it in a field of sickly  coloured horses ( maybe 30 on a couple of acres)? If you had read the complete thread you would know that I and others take the disappearance of a horse very seriously and I have pm'd the owner with information in the hope of getting the horse returned. It seems more likely that the cob in question was stolen to order for driving ability and looks.
I am at a loss to know why my 'unhelpful suggestion', as you put it, that these horses have nothing to do with the OP's  LOST GYPSY COB  is 'not only unkind but very unlikely'. Quite the opposite. 
If people don't bother to read a thread, misread a post then, I would suggest they are the fool. But I am too polite ( unlike you) to call you one.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 February 2013)

HappyHooves said:



			destined for burgers I believe - no that isn't a joke either. There are always loads there. I suspect the piebald gypsey cob was more likely stolen to be used as drive horse rather than the meat trade,* but who knows?*

Click to expand...

Nope, think no one asked such a question and having followed this thread since the beginning, I still think making such a remark was incredibly insensitive.


----------



## HappyHooves (25 February 2013)

This is the question posted by Athena to which I was responding....

Hi all I live in suffolk and although this is unlikely but I myself have seen about 30 - 40 piebald cobs in a field near juction 52/53 on the a14 

And whether you think it insensitive or not, THESE horse are destined for the meat trade.

And nowhere have I suggested that this is the fate of the missing gypsy cob - quite the opposite


----------



## putasocinit (13 March 2013)

Bumping up post, keep looking peeps


----------



## DebbieCG (13 March 2013)

putasocinit said:



			Bumping up post, keep looking peeps
		
Click to expand...

Ditto above

Flash is featured in the new Pet Theft Awareness' website in Real Incidents (Toby also) - which should help as well. 

http://www.pettheft.co.uk/true-life-stories.php


----------



## Anna (15 March 2013)

I'm so sorry!  I hope you find him soon!


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 March 2013)

Well thanks to everyone for your kind words. I am a bit tearful having read that horrible comment that my beautiful boy could go for meat. I think NOT as he is a quality bred horse.
I,LL pop in later.
Thanks all you nice people. I'm upset by the insensitive c..w who posted about horse going for meat,im upset enough without having to see and read that.


----------



## Sprocket123 (22 March 2013)

Have read the whole thread,  I really hope you will be reunited with him. A very beautiful horse X


----------



## Ancient Hacker (22 March 2013)

I've also followed this thread for a while. Tinseltoes, keep at it, and don't let anything dishearten you.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (22 March 2013)

Please keep faithful that one day you will be reunited with your lad tinseltoes - there's a lot of people looking out for him.  Try not to let the meat comment upset you if someone wanted a horse for meat there's a lot easier and less risky ways to get one than resorting to stealing them.  I'm sure whoever posted it didn't mean to upset you or realise how insensitive it may be.  Take heart in all the people keeping this at the top and looking out for you.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Queenbee (23 March 2013)

Tinseltoes said:



			Well thanks to everyone for your kind words. I am a bit tearful having read that horrible comment that my beautiful boy could go for meat. I think NOT as he is a quality bred horse.
I,LL pop in later.
Thanks all you nice people. I'm upset by the insensitive c..w who posted about horse going for meat,im upset enough without having to see and read that.
		
Click to expand...

In all honest op, I think the poster was misinterpreted.  Someone mentioned a field of coloureds and the poster was referencing them as destined for meat, that is how I read it, and not as a flippant comment... Seemed more like she/he knew about those horses.  I didn't read it as a comment about your horse.  

I really hope you find him, I always check out the piebalds down here xx


----------



## DebbieCG (24 March 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			I've also followed this thread for a while. Tinseltoes, keep at it, and don't let anything dishearten you.
		
Click to expand...

I know someone who will be going to the sales this coming week and she has Flash's details (as well as a few others) and will be keeping a look out.  

There are people who are actively helping.

If anyone can think of places to share Flash's details that would really help - he's been shown on Horsewatch South Wales FB a few times as well.


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 March 2013)

Thanks everyone. I wish I knew if he's ok and being looked after and being cared for properly.
Just horrible not knowing
aporeciate everyones help in searching for him. I wonder if he got taken to Ireland.


----------



## putasocinit (9 April 2013)

Bumping up post


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 April 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## laurac2896 (29 April 2013)

No news? Has anyone heard anything since? Just thought I'd bump your post too xx


----------



## putasocinit (10 May 2013)

Bumping thread


----------



## Tinseltoes (14 May 2013)

Thanks everyone
 still no news of his whereabouts.
I keep looking and hoping one day someone here will spot him.


----------



## Sprocket123 (22 May 2013)

Bump x


----------



## putasocinit (6 June 2013)

Bumpity bump


----------



## DebbieCG (6 June 2013)

I have asked a member of horsewatch who is going to Appleby to keep a look out for Flash and other current missing/stolen horses


----------



## Waffles (11 June 2013)

Have shared this on my facebook page - have a lot of horsey friends who will see it.  Good luck.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (15 June 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=618854
Is there any way this could have any thing to do with it? If not another bump, hope you find out something soon x


----------



## putasocinit (15 June 2013)

Tinseltoes surely you can get hold of the RSPCA and ask if you could have a look as you lost yours, keep at them, obviously you might not be able to get him back immediately but at least you would now, then you could start on getting him back. Oh lets hope there is some good news.


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 June 2013)

DebbieCG said:



			I have asked a member of horsewatch who is going to Appleby to keep a look out for Flash and other current missing/stolen horses
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much,I really appreciate all the help and support everyone is giving me.
Sorry I haven't been inuch,I only have internet on my mobile.
When is Appleby?
Thanks everyone

Sharon


----------



## HappyHooves (21 June 2013)

The horse fair at Appleby was at the beginning of June. There were several on the forum who went but no one has said that they spotted your horse I'm afraid.


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 June 2013)

Thanks to everyone who is keeping a eye open for my boy. He could be anywhere.


----------



## Hetsmum (12 July 2013)

*Bump*


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 August 2013)

Still nothing.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 August 2013)

Oh that's so sad I was hoping when you posted this am you had had a breakthrough.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 August 2013)

I'm so sorry to read that TT. 

I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 September 2013)

Still no news but I did get a psychic reading and asked if flash was alive.she said he was stolen by g"""""""" and is in England somewhere but has been sold on?????????
so I am looking online now.
I really hope someone can spot him so I can bring him home


----------



## Highlands (9 September 2013)

Still always look, good luck. My fingers are always crossed for his safe return.


----------



## dogatemysalad (10 September 2013)

I'll look too. What height is he  ?  Think of him often, hoping the news you're waiting for comes soon.


----------



## Adopter (10 September 2013)

So sorry you still have no news, I keep thinking about you.


----------



## Kaylum (14 September 2013)

Why don't you put a wanted ad on Dragon Driving and other sites like preloved?  I know this might sound like time wasting to people but I think its a brilliant idea.  Get some on facebook groups and ask for pictures.  You can always say sorry he is not the correct type I am looking for or even pm them and say you are actually looking for Flash and you never know he might be at their yard.


----------



## putasocinit (14 September 2013)

Agree, start looking for him as if he was a purchase and chase livery yards, make special mention of the white markings on his cheeks they are distinctive.


----------



## Shysmum (14 September 2013)

I often think of your lad, and wonder where he is. x


----------



## Tinseltoes (14 September 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 September 2013)

Still nothing.


----------



## Adopter (22 September 2013)

Sending hugs and vibes, keep thinking about you and hoping for a break through and. some good leads for you.


----------



## littleladylou (30 September 2013)

Any news on your boy?


----------



## angelish (14 October 2013)

Shysmum said:



			I often think of your lad, and wonder where he is. x
		
Click to expand...

so do  i 

i'm sure there are other posters who haven't commented on here yet that are keeping an eye out for him as i am , i really hope he turns up somewhere it must be such a constant worry


----------



## Tinseltoes (30 October 2013)

Still no news of his whereabouts. I hope to find him one day


----------



## dogatemysalad (30 October 2013)

I really hope you do find him. I often think about him.


----------



## Adopter (30 October 2013)

I often think about you, and hope you get good news one day.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 October 2013)

I think of you too .


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 November 2013)

Till no sign of him. I saw some coloured ponies but no sign of him. Wish I could find him. Not knowing how what happened to him and where is he?
thanks everyone.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 November 2013)

It's awful for you I think of him often and of you .


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 November 2013)

Hug to you Tinseltoes 
I believe you will find him one day. He's such a handsome boy that he has the best chance of being very much loved by whoever he's with now.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 November 2013)

OP every time your post comes up I just hope with all my heart for you....................

Sending lots of hugs to you and you boy, wherever he is. May you and he share Christmas together this year.


----------



## Shysmum (12 November 2013)

I often think of this thread and wonder if it will be resolved. How are you coping ?  How the Hell would I cope if it was Shy ?  I simply wouldn't. 

Much love to you TT, and praying for a happy ending. xx


----------



## hayinamanger (12 November 2013)

I am always thinking of you TT and hoping to hear that your lovely boy has been found.


----------



## Beanolove (19 November 2013)

Hi 
Maybe there are gypsy people about .
Recently my friends horse was in the field and some gypsy people were with her they tied a ribbon in her tail as this is a way of marking a horse they were going to take her away without telling my friend at night time !!!!!
Thankfully she is safe.


Maybe a gypsy has taken him ? 
Did you notice anything in the horses tail or mane ??
Was your gate locked maybe he ran away?
Im so sorry that he is lost !! ;(
Hope you find him soon and I will keep an eye out !


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 December 2013)

Thanks everyone. Still no news I'm afraid. I have another coloured horse and he is freeze marked. Wish I could find flash too. I hope whoever has him isn't abusing or neglecting him.


----------



## Adopter (5 December 2013)

Often think of you, hope one day you find out what happened.


----------



## Wolves (5 December 2013)

How awful for you.  I will also keep a look out, he has to be somewhere.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 December 2013)

Thankyou everyone.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 December 2013)

Keep hoping TT. xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 December 2013)

Tinseltoes said:



			Thankyou everyone.
		
Click to expand...

 Check this thread this market is still going as as you see by field gypsy colts live there and are sold, anyone near slough can keep an eye out 

see Phobos in thread
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ic-Toc-Still-Not-Home&p=12211640#post12211640


----------



## Goldenstar (20 December 2013)

Tinseltoes just about to go into manic Christmas mode , so in case I forget nearer the day I will think of you and your boy wherever he is while I do mine on Christmas morning .


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 February 2014)

Still no news about my beautiful boy. I hope he is ok wherever he is.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2014)

I am so sorry for you and him, I cannot imagine what you are going through.


----------



## Adopter (10 February 2014)

Sending hugs and thoughts, like everyone else I hope he is returned one day.


----------



## putasocinit (10 February 2014)

I keep praying you will hear news one way or the other xx


----------



## dogatemysalad (10 February 2014)

Thinking of you and hoping you get good news soon xx


----------



## Turtlebay69 (28 February 2014)

How awful. I hope to God you find him x


----------



## Hetsmum (25 April 2014)

bump


----------



## Hetsmum (15 August 2014)

Just bumping for all the newbies on the board.........


----------



## mhorses (24 August 2014)

Bump


----------



## Penny Less (21 September 2014)

bump again,so sorry this horse is still missing


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 September 2014)

I just keep hoping and praying for you OP that one day when I see this thread pop up there'll be some good news................ bless you.


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 October 2014)

Flash's facebook page. Plz pass on ty
horses337174183017387


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 October 2014)

Every time I see that you have posted, I keep hoping that it's good news. I really hope that one day it will be.


----------



## angelish (1 November 2014)

Faracat said:



			Every time I see that you have posted, I keep hoping that it's good news. I really hope that one day it will be.
		
Click to expand...

me too  ill share his page again


----------



## angelish (1 November 2014)

Tinseltoes said:



			Flash's facebook page. Plz pass on ty
horses337174183017387
		
Click to expand...

do you have a link ?
i can't get anything from this


----------



## Hetsmum (2 February 2015)

Just bumping for all the newbies on the board.........


----------



## Helenx (2 February 2015)

New on the forum, so the first time I've read the thread. Absolutely awful, I can't imagine it. I'll keep my eyes peeled down here in Cornwall for you.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 March 2015)

Thanks everyone- Still no sign of him- my phone number has changed so if any info send message or r
email- Thanks again


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 March 2015)

Every time I see a new cob I double check his markings. He's out there somewhere. xx


----------



## Hetsmum (4 June 2015)

Bump


----------



## russianhorse (13 June 2015)

Fb number doesn't work - do you have a link so I can share. I'd love for you to find flash xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (29 June 2015)

Go to fb type my name. Sharon snyder and it will come up and there's a link missing horse


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 June 2015)

Ohh OP, bless you, every time this post comes up I pray that it will be you've found your lovely cob 

Aww, I'm sooo so sorry.


----------



## angelish (30 June 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Ohh OP, bless you, every time this post comes up I pray that it will be you've found your lovely cob 

Aww, I'm sooo so sorry.
		
Click to expand...

so do i  
i even have the pic of the side of his face on my phone as there are field fulls of coloured cobs up here , were still looking for him op really hope one day you will find him


----------



## Hetsmum (13 November 2015)

just bumping again ...........


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 November 2015)

I am sure he out there somewhere and pray one day soon some H&H member will pass a field and spot him.


----------



## Toffee & Louis (9 January 2016)

Wondering if you had found any further clues ?


----------



## mannypony (25 January 2016)

Try dragon driving , I traced a coloured I used to own on there. Good luck x


----------



## Tinseltoes (14 March 2017)

Still missing. Any info would be greatfully appreciated. 
Please contact me on here or the police if you have seen him. Thanks


----------



## Hetsmum (14 March 2017)

oh my heart skipped a beat then......I thought there might be good news.  I always look out for him TT xxx


----------



## Surreydeb (14 March 2017)

I've often thought of you and hoped there would be good news one day xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 March 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/flashes59/?ref=bookmarks


----------

